# New cider bar in Loughborough Junction reopens on Fri 19 to Sun 21 May 2017



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

As some of you know, I've long harboured an ambition to leave my boring office job and pursue one of my passions in life - by opening a cider bar.

Now I've finally sorted it out to take the first step: the Platform Cider Bar will open for one weekend on Fri 12 June, Sat 13 June and Sun 14 June - and you're all invited.

The emphasis will be on real cider. I want to encourage people to enjoy proper ciders of the sort you don't usually get in pubs and bars. Like the stuff which is made in orchards just down the road in Kent. There will be other stuff too, but mainly real cider. The venue is only small and it's all a bit DIY, with mates helping me etc, plus I'll be building the furniture and bar etc by hand. It's my first try at doing something like this and I hope to learn something about what people like...as well as showing you all a good time!

Assuming nothing goes wrong (!) it'll be open again for the weekend from Fri 3 July. Who knows what happens after that….

Venue is the Platform Cider Bar, 2 Ridgway Road, SW9 7AH.

5pm - 11pm Friday
2pm - 11pm Saturday
2pm - 10.30pm Sunday

There is also a twitter feed and facebook page for more info if you're into all that.

To celebrate the opening of the bar, I'd like to offer a free pint to five urbanites. If you'd like a free pint, enter the magic words "cider i up landlord" on this thread and i'll pick five names at random during the week just before the opening.

Good luck!

(Cleared with mods.)


----------



## Belushi (May 28, 2015)

Probably a bit much for me at the moment but that's great, hope its a huge success for you :thumbs :


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Belushi said:


> Probably a bit much for me at the moment but that's great, hope its a huge success for you :thumbs :


cheers, much appreciated. 

There will also be quality apple juice, for those that don't want to quaff cider all day


----------



## 8115 (May 28, 2015)

Good luck! What a great dream to have


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2015)

Ooh, cider I (or the northerner) up landlord!

Good luck- how exciting!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Manter said:


> Ooh, cider I (or the northerner) up landlord!
> 
> Good luck- how exciting!


you're in the hat - and so is the northerner


----------



## tufty79 (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There will also be quality apple juice, for those that don't want to quaff cider all day


Nice one! Best of luck


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 28, 2015)

See you there x


----------



## Manter (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you're in the hat - and so is the northerner


He will be very pleased, and if I win may wrestle it off me.....

Great thing to do, how did you get it started? And making the bar furniture yourself is ace


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 28, 2015)

cider i up landlord! buscador  and me love real cider/perry/ale


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Manter said:


> He will be very pleased, and if I win may wrestle it off me.....
> 
> Great thing to do, how did you get it started? And making the bar furniture yourself is ace


I've had the idea for ages - and I ran a cider bar in my back garden for mates for my last birthday. Getting somewhere to do it has been the main issue. The venue has been kindly provided by Meanwhile Space (a community interest company which helps to bring unused buildings/spaces back into use) - and you can see more about the project here: http://www.theplatformproject.com (there is a great lady there at the moment doing party decoration and event organising - she can do some amazing things with balloons!)

Building the furniture is really fun, but hard work - I'll post some pics here when I get the chance. Using old pallets to make benches etc.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> cider i up landlord! buscador  and me love real cider/perry/ale


Excellent, sounds like your kind of place 

I hope to have a draught perry there as well as ciders. And maybe some local beers if it doesn't get too complicated.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)

Wow. Good on you. Nice one.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

I will be your best customer. Fair play Brixton Hatter !
The very best of luck.

Heads up Biddlybee & gaijingirl - I know you both like your cider too


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

I have to say the place is fairly small, so it'll be cosy. Don't expect the Ritz! It's all about the quality of the drinks. And hopefully some witty banter from the staff


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

Crikey! Best of luck!

How bigs the market for a cider bar?

Balls of steel! I definitely don't have the guts to try something like that.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

cider i up landlord


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Crikey! Best of luck!
> 
> How bigs the market for a cider bar?
> 
> Balls of steel! I definitely don't have the guts to try something like that.


Cheers  

I have no idea about 'the market' to be honest…which is kind of why I'm trying it out. I don't think I'll really be able to leave my job, not in the short term anyway. But two weekends, try to learn something, see what happens next….

Dunno about balls of steel - I'm doing this for virtually no money. I've blagged the space, I'm building the furniture from recycled wood I've found off the street etc, it's all pretty DIY really!


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

Well, hope it works


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)

Will you be stocking rough?


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

cider i up landlord


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter - this is brilliant - and so brave!  I always wonder why there are so many real ale places but not cider - which is infinitely better stuff as we all know!  (I feel similarly about all the coffee shops - what about the TEA GODDAMIT!).

I'm so impressed with this and (as a regular visitor to the National Cider Collection) I'm definitely going to visit.  I wish you lots of success.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2015)

What time are you open? Wondering if I can pop down with my girl


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

oh and cider i up landlord on behalf of pugwash too (aka gaijinboy).


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2015)

And of course, got to echo what others have said up thread. Nice one for doing something you've thought about for so long, really hope it goes well


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

Ok, so somebody had to post a wurzels video.... sorry


----------



## colacubes (May 28, 2015)

This is top banana Brixton Hatter (or top apple even)   Looking forward to it


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 28, 2015)

cider me up! I'll come and check this out for sure....good on you for taking the plunge and going for it.


----------



## critical1 (May 28, 2015)

cider i up landlord free Cider whats not to like


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

only of course we're only bloody away that weekend...  so it had better go well because my bestest and oldest mates are visiting the 3/4/5/ July and are cider-heads too, so that's definitely in the diary.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 28, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!

Good luck - hope it goes great and that you get enough interest to do a few more weekends or more.  

Do you know what hours you'll be open?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

brixtonblade said:


> Do you know what hours you'll be open?





Biddlybee said:


> What time are you open? Wondering if I can pop down with my girl


5pm - 11pm Friday
2pm - 11pm Saturday
2pm - 10.30pm Sunday

Yes, feel free to bring babies/kids in the day and early evening. Kids aren't generally allowed in bar areas after 7pm, though the law is a bit unclear in this area and I'm pretty sure the licence holder has discretion to implement their own policy. We have some outside space you'd be welcome to use and there will be seating etc. There is a hard floor in the main room which means it could get noisy if it's busy, but overall yes we welcome kids! Also there is a kids playground in the park right next door.


----------



## alsoknownas (May 28, 2015)

Get on with yer revision, like Mr Ski said; but also - have you seen this Rebelda ? , thought it might be up your street (not literally you bumbledumble! )


----------



## brixtonblade (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 5pm - 11pm Friday
> 2pm - 11pm Saturday
> 2pm - 10.30pm Sunday
> 
> Yes, feel free to bring babies/kids in the day and early evening. Kids aren't generally allowed in bar areas after 7pm, though the law is a bit unclear in this area and I'm pretty sure the licence holder has discretion to implement their own policy. We have some outside space you'd be welcome to use and there will be seating etc. There is a hard floor in the main room which means it could get noisy if it's busy, but overall yes we welcome kids! Also there is a kids playground in the park right next door.


Brilliant - will come down with the nipper.  Cider for me, swings for him: everyone's a winner.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Ok, so somebody had to post a wurzels video.... sorry



Or maybe:



Or if you like something a bit more edgy:


----------



## organicpanda (May 28, 2015)

after 10 years exile in Cornwall to come back and find someone doing quality cider is great news, hope all goes well for you, oh and cider i up landlord


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Will you be stocking rough?


If you mean 'rough old wife', the (in)famous Kent cider, perhaps - good idea. Noted!

If you simply mean 'scrumpy', then certainly!


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

I made my brother drink a couple of pints of Old Rosie on his stag do. He didn't remember anything after that. Tick. Job done.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> I made my brother drink a couple of pints of Old Rosie on his stag do. He didn't remember anything after that. Tick. Job done.


What a lightweight


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

Lol in his defence, he had been drinking dirty pints all afternoon beforehand

ETA and Belfast Bombers... :shudder: the Belfast Bombers


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Lol in his defence, he had been drinking dirty pints all afternoon beforehand
> 
> ETA and Belfast Bombers... :shudder: the Belfast Bombers


Ah right, well there you then. It will certainly finish you off nicely. Novices have been known to empty their backs on it


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> If you mean 'rough old wife', the (in)famous Kent cider, perhaps - good idea. Noted!
> 
> If you simply mean 'scrumpy', then certainly!


Never heard it called rough old wife but yes Kentish. Very (very) dry scrumpy I think. Golding Hop apples? My teen years involved a lot of that and bar billiards. Served by Grumpy Eddy. Not sure I could drink it now! It was... er... rough.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Never heard it called rough old wife but yes Kentish. Very (very) dry scrumpy I think. Golding Hop apples? My teen years involved a lot of that and bar billiards. Served by Grumpy Eddy. Not sure I could drink it now!


Ah yes, different names for different things in different parts of the country. Certainly will be some Kentish cider. There's some knarly stuff at around 8 or 8.5% which tastes amazing but you cant drink it all night. So I will be balancing with some 4 - 5% stuff too!


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> What a lightweight


When we used to buy farmhouse cider down by the river here in Glos they'd give you a half while they filled you plastic jerry cans and even that took your legs out, so wobbly after  a couple of pints of the good stuff is fair enough


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

JimW said:


> When we used to buy farmhouse cider down by the river here in Glos they'd give you a half while they filled you plastic jerry cans and even that took your legs out, so wobbly after  a couple of pints of the good stuff is fair enough


Yeah, back in the day I remember some local farmers used to sell it at the gate - and I even remember one who simply left the plastic bottles out if they weren't around and you put the money in the "honesty box" - which we always did. Especially cos we were under 18


----------



## JimW (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah, back in the day I remember some local farmers used to sell it at the gate - and I even remember one who simply left the plastic bottles out if they weren't around and you put the money in the "honesty box" - which we always did. Especially cos we were under 18


The particular lot I had in mind were three old brothers down at Arlingham, legend had it they brewed however many thousand gallons and drank half themselves and sold the rest. One was blind, one had a goiter on his neck the size of a bowling ball and the other was dicky in some way I don't recall, all by the magic of cider - otherwise hale and hearty in their 70s of course.


----------



## Rushy (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah yes, different names for different things in different parts of the country. Certainly will be some Kentish cider. There's some knarly stuff at around 8 or 8.5% which tastes amazing but you cant drink it all night. So I will be balancing with some 4 - 5% stuff too!


Actually, I have a feeling Grumpy Eddy may have made this particular concoction himself.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> here's some knarly stuff at around 8 or 8.5% which tastes amazing but you cant drink it all night.


you say that.....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

One of the reasons I want to do this is because “real” cider is a great British product with a long history, yet it is woefully ignored by the mainstream pub/bar trade and mainstream retailers. The recent growth in popularity in cider has been driven by lower-quality, mass-produced “ciders” of the kind you see bottled in pubs and supermarkets, which tend to be over-sweetened and watered-down versions of the real thing. I reckon you can encourage people to drink and enjoy real cider and to appreciate the range of flavours and styles (much like the recent popularity of "real ale" has encouraged people to do.) Cider doesn't need to be over-sweet or fizzy - though there is a place for those things too, e.g. the French make amazing cider in Brittany and Normandy which is often naturally carbonated and has a very distinct taste. 

Some of the best cider producers in the country are situated fairly close to south London in Kent, Surrey and Hampshire, so I'm aiming to get a range of cider from the locality - availability permitting!

Another reason I'm doing it is because Loughborough Junction used to have four pubs around the station and now it has none. The community street life has been decimated a bit and there's nowhere really to go to for a drink after work or at the weekend. Yes, there's the Cambria, but it's hidden away in the back streets away from the station - and lots of people are put off by the Hero by what it looks like from outside (though personally I'm a fan and drink there sometimes - just about the cheapest pint around I reckon, bar JDW). So I want to get people down to the Loughborough Junction area and maybe check out some of the newer stuff there - like Harbour Cycles, the Blue Turtle Coffee place, the Sunshine Arts cafe, Loughborough Farm…..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

JimW said:


> The particular lot I had in mind were three old brothers down at Arlingham, legend had it they brewed however many thousand gallons and drank half themselves and sold the rest. One was blind, one had a goiter on his neck the size of a bowling ball and the other was dicky in some way I don't recall, all by the magic of cider - otherwise hale and hearty in their 70s of course.


Sounds like the farmers Boris, Bunce and Bean from Fantastic Mr Fox. IIRC one of them was skinny as a rake, didn't eat at all, and lived entirely on cider...


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 28, 2015)

Don't think I can make it but all the best!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> you say that.....


You Sir are welcome to the bar


----------



## SpamMisery (May 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> you say that.....


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> You Sir are welcome to the bar


i apologise in advance


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

I absolutely love Brittany/Normany cider - it plays a large part in us camping in Brittany/Normandy every year.  The holiday always starts with cider from a teacup with a galette.  It's really hard to get hold of here, which is a shame.  I also like that much of it is not too strong whilst also not being horribly sweet.  I can't stand stuff like kobarberg and all those very sweet ciders - magners etc.


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> Get on with yer revision, like Mr Ski said; but also - have you seen this Rebelda ? , thought it might be up your street (not literally you bumbledumble! )


Very much up my street 

Cider I up landlord! Will you tell us what ciders you'll have when you know, or is it going to be a surprise? Well done by the way - very impressive all round. 

Cider


----------



## Maggot (May 28, 2015)

I'm busy on the 12th but hope to make the 13th.

Calling han . You around?


E2A: Cider I up Landlord!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I absolutely love Brittany/Normany cider - it plays a large part in us camping in Brittany/Normandy every year.  The holiday always starts with cider from a teacup with a galette.  It's really hard to get hold of here, which is a shame.


you can get massive bottles of Cidre De Breton in Beamish & McGlue and Oddbins in Rosendale Road
ETA - this stuff:


----------



## Rebelda (May 28, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I absolutely love Brittany/Normany cider - it plays a large part in us camping in Brittany/Normandy every year.  The holiday always starts with cider from a teacup with a galette.  It's really hard to get hold of here, which is a shame.  I also like that much of it is not too strong whilst also not being horribly sweet.  I can't stand stuff like kobarberg and all those very sweet ciders - magners etc.


Pub near me - The Dundee Arms - has a Breton cider on tap. Lovely it is. Sister pub of the Crooked Billet in Clapton, which is where I discovered it. 

Um, sorry Brixton Hatter. Back to your venture


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

oops, yes, sorry BH. ONLY BUY YOUR CIDER FROM PLATFORM FROM JUNE 12TH!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

yes.. thanks for those Orang Utan and Rebelda - you can also get pints on tap in The Tulse Hill hotel where I live and obviously Beamish & McGlue is local too... so I didn't mean to say you can't get it at all, but it's not sold in supermarkets with ample choice as a matter of course as it is in Brittany/Normandy - you have to go out of your way to get it (and just one or two varieties) whilst fucking magners/bulmers is everywhere.

(eta.. I don't actually live in the Tulse Hill hotel... but it is very close).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 28, 2015)

Bulmers and Magners are rank and that Forest Fruits Rekorderlig tastes like jam.
As for Strongbow.....well, I don't go drinking with my colleagues on Fridays cos they go to a pub that only offers Strongbow as a 'cider'


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

One of my mates used to import French cider for quite a few years, but he got screwed by the exchange rate going to pot - and he eventually went bust. But he's given me some good contacts, so I hope to have some decent french stuff


----------



## gaijingirl (May 28, 2015)

happy happy happy!  

Definite South London drinks venue - can't wait!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 28, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Will you tell us what ciders you'll have when you know, or is it going to be a surprise?


It's not a surprise, but some of it will be down to the wire in terms of getting it in last minute so I have the freshest stuff - will also depend on deliveries etc and what I need to pick up locally from Kent etc. Cider list will be out a day or two before I hope!


----------



## pianistenvy (May 28, 2015)

Cider's my favourite tipple, as long as it's not that raspberry flavoured shite

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2015)

best of luck hatter - will try and come along and buy a few - really hope it turns into something for you if thats what you want


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (May 29, 2015)

I love this.


----------



## Dan U (May 29, 2015)

Good luck!


----------



## Greebo (May 29, 2015)

cider i up landlord good luck with this


----------



## snowy_again (May 29, 2015)

Wow, best of luck! 

Make sure you invite Brixton Cycles. A couple of them will probably attempt to drink you out in an evening.


----------



## Mr Retro (May 29, 2015)

Well done for following you dream. Brave, fantastic. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Ms T (May 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> One of my mates used to import French cider for quite a few years, but he got screwed by the exchange rate going to pot - and he eventually went bust. But he's given me some good contacts, so I hope to have some decent french stuff


French cider is the only sort I really like! Sadly, we're away that weekend but it sounds like a great project. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Rushy (May 29, 2015)

I decided to look up the place as I haven’t been for so many years. Well it seems that Grumpy Eddie is still there almost 25yrs later – and from the reviews he continues to be a true marmite landlord (reviews are mostly 1* or 5*). All beers still from kegs instead of draught. *Stills serving rough cider (7.3%) with a couple of great reviews. (Obviously the apples aren’t called Golding Hops. Doh! Though I think the cider may have been called that) . Apparently rough is very hard to find nowadays.*




> _“A REAL PUB FOR LOCAL PEOPLE”_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spanglechick (May 29, 2015)

Cider I up, Landlord. 


I love cider, me.   Don't like beer at all, so have had a long affinity with the appley stuff.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 29, 2015)

Just shared your facebook page, most of my friends on there are Brixton or surrounds and bloody love to drink, so I'll be peer-pressuring them to come along and support the bar.


----------



## leanderman (May 29, 2015)

This is an amazing thing. Best of luck.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> 5pm - 11pm Friday
> 2pm - 11pm Saturday
> 2pm - 10.30pm Sunday
> 
> Yes, feel free to bring babies/kids in the day and early evening. Kids aren't generally allowed in bar areas after 7pm, though the law is a bit unclear in this area and I'm pretty sure the licence holder has discretion to implement their own policy. We have some outside space you'd be welcome to use and there will be seating etc. There is a hard floor in the main room which means it could get noisy if it's busy, but overall yes we welcome kids! Also there is a kids playground in the park right next door.


Ah, don't reckon we can make it this time round. Definitely next time though, I love cider and she loves apple juice


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2015)

Will try and make this 

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 29, 2015)

Thanks for the support everyone, it's amazing, I'm touched!  Was worried no one would turn up but now I'm worried we'll be overrun, ha ha!


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah yes, different names for different things in different parts of the country. Certainly will be some Kentish cider. There's some knarly stuff at around 8 or 8.5% which tastes amazing but you cant drink it all night. So I will be balancing with some 4 - 5% stuff too!


Rare to come across 'session' strength cider ie less than 4% - would be interested if you you find any. So many ciders are just blow-your-socks-off strength these days. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Quartz (May 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Now I've finally sorted it out to take the first step: the Platform Cider Bar will open for one weekend on Fri 12 June, Sat 13 June and Sun 14 June - and you're all invited.
> 
> The emphasis will be on real cider.



The best of luck to you. Here's hoping you can wean at least some poor benighted souls onto a proper drink!


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2015)

JimW said:


> When we used to buy farmhouse cider down by the river here in Glos they'd give you a half while they filled you plastic jerry cans and even that took your legs out, so wobbly after  a couple of pints of the good stuff is fair enough


 There used to be a great cider place in Bath, the Beehive I think it was called  - proper scrumpy on tap  it led to the usual issues after a few hours in there


----------



## boohoo (May 29, 2015)

Sorry I can't make this - but will be there next time. Good luck! x


----------



## Manter (May 29, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, it's amazing, I'm touched!  Was worried no one would turn up but now I'm worried we'll be overrun, ha ha!


I think you'll have queues!


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Rare to come across 'session' strength cider ie less than 4% - would be interested if you you find any. So many ciders are just blow-your-socks-off strength these days. Looking forward to this.



this comment brings back a good night out and some bright orange end of the barrel - whatwasitcalled?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2015)

Manter said:


> I think you'll have queues!


 I was hoping for table service


----------



## Mr Retro (May 29, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I decided to look up the place as I haven’t been for so many years. Well it seems that Grumpy Eddie is still there almost 25yrs later – and from the reviews he continues to be a true marmite landlord (reviews are mostly 1* or 5*). All beers still from kegs instead of draught. *Stills serving rough cider (7.3%) with a couple of great reviews. (Obviously the apples aren’t called Golding Hops. Doh! Though I think the cider may have been called that) . Apparently rough is very hard to find nowadays.*


Thats a description of the pub of my dreams.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 29, 2015)

This sounds brilliant! Bloody love me some cider.
Will try and pop by on the Saturday.

Best of luck with it all!


----------



## Agent Sparrow (May 29, 2015)

Yey, so glad your plan has come together! We will be there on the Saturday in June 

Can I still be in for the running to be cidered up if I can't be there on opening night?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 29, 2015)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Yey, so glad your plan has come together! We will be there on the Saturday in June
> 
> Can I still be in for the running to be cidered up if I can't be there on opening night?


Absolutely, yes. The winning free pints may be redeemed at any time over the weekend. And I may run a second competition for the second weekend!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 29, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> Rare to come across 'session' strength cider ie less than 4% - would be interested if you you find any. So many ciders are just blow-your-socks-off strength these days.


You're right - the residual sugar/fructose in most cider apples means fermentation comes up to 6% and beyond (and some brewers add sugar to lengthen the fermentation) though there's a few around which are lower. I've seen a 4%, but never anything lower. (If it was lower, it's probably had water added…then sweeteners and flavourings to make it taste acceptable again. I've actually seen a low alcohol cider - at about 1% - madness I tell ye!)


----------



## gaijingirl (May 29, 2015)

yeah.. I've tried a low alcohol cider - I think from Waitrose.  Pointless.  I don't know what I was thinking tbh.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 29, 2015)

I bought the bitter version of this once. Definitely not "worth a punt" as I stupidly chucked them in the trolley


----------



## Hoss (May 30, 2015)

What a fantastic thing to do. Best of luck Brixton Hatter. I'm away for the opening but will be down with a thirsty crew to check it out


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 30, 2015)

Baring some strange accident I will definitely be there.


Yay cider


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 30, 2015)

I'm dead jealous, well done for seeing it through, hope to make it down.


----------



## equationgirl (May 30, 2015)

Sounds like a great idea Brixton Hatter I wish you all the success in the world with it. 

When I was able to drink cider was my tipple of choice (although it was K cider back then, hardly the finest cider, but I loathed strongbow which was the only other choice at the union bar).


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 3, 2015)

Cider I up on behalf of Onket please.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 3, 2015)

Bloody hell. The poor chap offered five lucky people a free drink. Urban is going to bankrupt him!


----------



## footballerslegs (Jun 3, 2015)

Cider I up! We'll be there one of the day times, to take advantage of the cider-swings combo.


----------



## Maggot (Jun 3, 2015)

Rebelda said:


> Cider I up on behalf of Onket please.


You didn't say 'landlord', so poor Onket won't be eligible.


----------



## Rebelda (Jun 3, 2015)

Maggot said:


> You didn't say 'landlord', so poor Onket won't be eligible.


I have had many pints of cider today. Please don't penalise Onket on my behalf landlord


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2015)

no worries, Onket is in the hat. As is everyone else who's said they will come down BUT FORGET TO SAY 'CIDER I UP LANDLORD' 



This week I've been busy building furniture from discarded pallets I've saved off the streets of Brixton:






Pretty pleased with the results. Just need to build some tables now….


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 3, 2015)

Look pretty good


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice....  although if still retaining the use of my legs I may try to avoid them.  Wooden furniture make ominous sounds when I try to use it.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 3, 2015)

Just over a week to go; what needs to be done?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Nice....  although if still retaining the use of my legs I may try to avoid them.  Wooden furniture make ominous sounds when I try to use it.


ha ha me too. I've anticipated drunken people usage and have reinforced the legs


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Just over a week to go; what needs to be done?


shit loads mate…. I am winging it!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 3, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> shit loads mate…. I am winging it!



Sounds like you need to get off Urban and get building/painting/fixing etc


----------



## Maggot (Jun 3, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> no worries, Onket is in the hat. As is everyone else who's said they will come down BUT FORGET TO SAY 'CIDER I UP LANDLORD'


 You should restrict the offer to people who can follow simple instructions.


----------



## eme (Jun 3, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 3, 2015)

<puts on hat, moustache and sunglasses>

Cider I up landlord


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 5, 2015)

Genuinely excited today at having ordered some of the cider - i think this is gonna be good. Quality not quantity. This is the world's *smallest* cider festival I reckon...


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 6, 2015)

Cider I up, landlord and all the best with it!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jun 8, 2015)

"cider i up landlord" this sounds great 

Good luck, I'll be down on Saturday evening.


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 8, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Cider I up, landlord and all the best with it!



Sorry, don't cider I up, landlord. I'm going to be away then.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2015)

isvicthere? said:


> Sorry, don't cider I up, landlord. I'm going to be away then.


I believe the correct parlance is "Cider I down, landlord."


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jun 8, 2015)

Good luck, mate. On a stag do this weekend, otherwise I'd have popped along.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Cheers for the support everyone. More cider being bought and ordered in the past few days - from Kent, Surrey, Somerset, Cornwall and even France! Should be something for eveyone I hope. There should also be some bottled beers and other drinks if I can sort it in time. 

I will draw the winners of the "free pint" competition out of the hat this evening or tomorrow sometime - anyone else want to enter?


----------



## Maggot (Jun 9, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cheers for the support everyone. More cider being bought and ordered in the past few days - from Kent, Surrey, Somerset, Cornwall and even France! Should be something for eveyone I hope. There should also be some bottled beers and other drinks if I can sort it in time.


Will you be doing any soft drinks?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Will you be doing any soft drinks?



Cider isn't a soft drink?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Maggot said:


> Will you be doing any soft drinks?


Yes


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2015)

As well as eight draught ciders, there will also be a selection of bottled stuff on offer - hopefully some things you've never tried before…

This is part of the Deven and Cornwall selection:


----------



## mango5 (Jun 9, 2015)

I will be there on Saturday or Friday or both. Cider I up landlord!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I will be there on Saturday or Friday or both. Cider I up landlord!


Excellent! Good to hear it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 9, 2015)

Here's a picture of the venue - this will be our humble home for the weekend


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 9, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Here's a picture of the venue - this will be our humble home for the weekend


That's well within staggering home distance 

Well, for me. The nippers only got little legs so I guess he'll have to try and thumb a lift


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

Website up and running: a bit more info and directions and stuff:

https://cideriup.wordpress.com

Free pint draw sometime tomorrow!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 10, 2015)

cider i up landlord! Will you be having Biddenden Cider? I'm not sure that stuff is safe to serve by the pint. I used to drink it at the Three Chimneys and ISTR they would only serve halves.


----------



## sankara (Jun 10, 2015)

cider i up landlord!

probably too late but i had some very nice se london cider last year from honor oak http://www.ianwhite.info/One_Tree_Hill_cider.html

see you friday


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2015)

I've given it a big plug on Buzz: 






World’s Smallest Cider festival opens this weekend in Loughborough Junction


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

Love the steetview of it:
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x4876047b10b4fb31:0x513d147e8bdf79af


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 10, 2015)

There's a queue already!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 10, 2015)

That is a very short drunken stumble from the homestead.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Love the steetview of it:
> https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...2!3m1!1s0x4876047b10b4fb31:0x513d147e8bdf79af


Yeah I've seen that a few times before. It's rare there's no-one sitting on that wall there - there will certainly be some interested locals!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

David Clapson said:


> cider i up landlord! Will you be having Biddenden Cider? I'm not sure that stuff is safe to serve by the pint. I used to drink it at the Three Chimneys and ISTR they would only serve halves.


Actually yes! I should have some Biddenden…but it's not the 8.4% stuff they sell in bottles. They do a "Bushels" cider at 6% which is a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I've given it a big plug on Buzz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. Great stuff! 

The Guardian Weekly have just tweeted it to 17,000 people. I'm a bit worried now!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

Last call for anyone wanting to go into the hat for the cider competition…

I've got the list of names - SpamMisery i wasn't clear whether you wanted to be cidered up? Let me know!

I'm gonna get a neutral party (my mum) to draw the five names out later..


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks Brixton Hatter but I'm out of London for a few days


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Thanks Brixton Hatter but I'm out of London for a few days


no worries - next time!


----------



## leanderman (Jun 10, 2015)

Seeing all these mega brewery chains bringing out cider brands - now crappy Carling has joined in - I applaud your efforts all the more.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 10, 2015)

Someone needs to capitalise on this interest in artisanal cider by launching a home delivery service using wheelbarrows.  So when you've had enough cider to lose your ability to walk in a straight line you can be comfortably delivered home.


----------



## MrSki (Jun 10, 2015)

If I am not too late then "Cider I up landlord" About time I took a trip down South.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 10, 2015)

for some very odd reason my cider swilling other half buscador has failed to say cider I up landlord, she can be too shy sometimes - so can I shout it for her please? if its not too late


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2015)

I think the disappointment of not winning the draw would be too great so I have already come to terms with the prospect of paying for my first drink.

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> for some very odd reason my cider swilling other half buscador has failed to say cider I up landlord, she can be too shy sometimes - so can I shout it for her please? if its not too late


already on the list


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

Rushy said:


> I think the disappointment of not winning the draw would be too great so I have already come to terms with the prospect of paying for my first drink.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


cheers - my kind of customer!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Seeing all these mega brewery chains bringing out cider brands - now crappy Carling has joined in - I applaud your efforts all the more.


Thanks. The major brands have seen the size of "the market" dominated by HP Bulmer (magners, bulmers, strongbow etc) and want a piece of it. Cider market has expanded massively in the past 5 - 10 years. 

Thing is - just like in the beer market - people are starting to want something a bit different and are searching out smaller producers making quality stuff. I'm not sure how much of an impact it's having on the big brands on the short term, but longer term will be interesting...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 10, 2015)

How does Stella Artois cidre compare in the rankings of conglomerate ciders?


----------



## mango5 (Jun 10, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks very much. Great stuff!
> 
> The Guardian Weekly have just tweeted it to 17,000 people. I'm a bit worried now!


This weekend is gonna be like Country Show Chucklehead innit. Queue around the block and sold out when you get to the front. 
Hope you've got a mail order leaflet and mailing list signup ready so you can meet demand!


----------



## RareBird (Jun 10, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 10, 2015)

I am normally fully occupied all weekend, but I am severely tempted....


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 10, 2015)

For those of us who are not experts, can you explain the difference between farmhouse cider and bashing your head against the wall until your brains start to seep out onto the ground? By which I mean I'll be away, but in the New Forest so may be able to find a decent pint to support you vicariously.


----------



## spanglechick (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm unlikely to make this now because of reasons.  So, with sadness: Cider I down, landlord.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 10, 2015)

Definitely will drop by.

Anything from Devon?

I grew up on the Barbican in Plymouth where the fishing fleet had there harbour. Most of the many pubs served cider from barrels. The real rough stuff.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> How does Stella Artois cidre compare in the rankings of conglomerate ciders?



It is reasonable.  Tastes less watery than  Bulmer or magners. Sweeter than your strongbow types. Not as full on as your scrumpy jacks.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> How does Stella Artois cidre compare in the rankings of conglomerate ciders?


I find them all pretty similar really. The Stella one is not as objectionable as Magners/Bulmers/Rekorderlig (which are all way, way too sweet) but it's still a bit bland.

All the major brands use concentrated apple juice, which is stored in huge vats so they can produce consistent stuff all year round. It's generally pasteurised and filtered, which takes away all the body, character and flavour, leaving a fairly bland 'apple' taste. Real cider producers generally run on a yearly cycle, juicing the apples in the autumn, fermenting through late autumn/winter, then maturing in oak vats in the following year. Taste is subject to all sorts of things - including the temperature of the summer/autumn/winter, the blend of apples, the method, the skill of the cidermaker etc.



Ol Nick said:


> For those of us who are not experts, can you explain the difference between farmhouse cider and bashing your head against the wall until your brains start to seep out onto the ground? By which I mean I'll be away, but in the New Forest so may be able to find a decent pint to support you vicariously.


The New Forest has some decent cider - and there's the New Forest Cider Stall sometimes at Borough Market which sells good stuff. Have fun 

As for 'bashing your head against the wall' - just drink it slowly. Or have some of the less strong stuff I'll have on offer. Or have 2/3 pint!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 11, 2015)

Ok the results are in!

Here are the winners of a free pint of delicious cider (as picked at random by Baby Hatter):

BoxRoom 
isvicthere? 
friendofdorothy 
Agent Sparrow 
MrSki 

PM's on their way. 

spanglechick you also got picked out before I'd read your message about not coming. If you change your mind, feel free to redeem!


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 11, 2015)

Good luck with the venture. What is your opinion of the cider produced in Asturias, Spain by way of interest?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 11, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> Good luck with the venture. What is your opinion of the cider produced in Asturias, Spain by way of interest?



According to a Spanish friend Asturian cider is the canine's castanets, as is Galician cider. She decried West country still ciders as "lacking in flavour".


----------



## MrSki (Jun 11, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> canine's castanets


----------



## leanderman (Jun 11, 2015)

My favourite cider story came from my late father, who said that an American soldier posted to Devon in 1944 got so so drunk on my father's uncle's farm scrumpy - 14 pints being the apparent measure - that he was too sick to embark, and missed the first day's action at Normandy.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 11, 2015)

Any photos of inside the bar?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Any photos of inside the bar?


later….


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 12, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> According to a Spanish friend Asturian cider is the canine's castanets, as is Galician cider. She decried West country still ciders as "lacking in flavour".


I actually don't think I've ever tried it. A Galician mate of mine has been telling me about it though. I am going to investigate...


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 12, 2015)

Good luck mate, I'll be down later to be cidered up! Ev.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I actually don't think I've ever tried it. A Galician mate of mine has been telling me about it though. I am going to investigate...



Still, sour but still appley. Worth investigating if you like the rough "rural" style of cider.
Greebo and I, in the spirit of international co-operation, have sampled a couple of German "Apfelweins" over the last year, and can report that they're tasty! Possman is the best-known brand in Germany, but isn't the be-all and end-all that Possman like to think.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Im not gonna join in with the trying to grab a free cider..... but wanted to say good luck with it! I bloody love cider, so definitely want to come and pay a visit..... I've worked on a bar at festivals that did loads of flavoured cider too, orange, lemon, raspberry...... I bet you've got all that kind of thing covered though.

Whens the urban cider meet then?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

Will drop in tonight but only for a quick one as I have to work tommorow (boo hiss)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

The thing about flavoured cider is it tends not to be great cider.

Good cider is cider flavoured.

At least in my experience. They are fine for pub or bar stuff but not something I'd put on a cider tasting list.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 12, 2015)

See you tonight!


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> The thing about flavoured cider is it tends not to be great cider.
> 
> Good cider is cider flavoured.
> 
> At least in my experience. They are fine for pub or bar stuff but not something I'd put on a cider tasting list.



Id agree with that, its a novelty isn't it? Mind you I drank buckets of the orange cider.

They had some kent garden ciders on that bar too, which were nice. They collect up peoples garden apples, so its a right old mish mash of apple types in their cider.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> It is reasonable.  Tastes less watery than  Bulmer or magners. Sweeter than your strongbow types. Not as full on as your scrumpy jacks.



I really can't get on with stella artois cider, it gives me really bad indigestion and I find it quite a sharp taste.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Id agree with that, its a novelty isn't it? Mind you I drank buckets of the orange cider.



A lot of them are nice in an alcopop kinda way. Drunk cold on a hot day filled with sugar and mind death.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> A lot of them are nice in an alcopop kinda way. Drunk cold on a hot day filled with sugar and mind death.



Yeah, this bar was at a festival in august, so that makes sense


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

Will you take plastic or should I hit the cashpoint beforehand?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 12, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> A lot of them are nice in an alcopop kinda way. Drunk cold on a hot day filled with sugar and mind death.



All those sweet-ish "cider with other fruits" brews make me feel sleepy, even just a bottle of them. I prefer cider that puckers your lips and strums your tastebuds.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2015)

I haven't tried the Carling or the Stella cos i just know. I always go for the strong ones anyway. 6% and above. More flavour. Better value inebriation.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I haven't tried the Carling or the Stella cos i just know. I always go for the strong ones anyway. 6% and above. More flavour. Better value inebriation.



K cider all the way


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> K cider all the way


I've never tried that. Tiny cans.


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 12, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I actually don't think I've ever tried it. A Galician mate of mine has been telling me about it though. I am going to investigate...



It's very good - quite tart and they have a unique way of pouring it which you may know about. Basically as it is flat and not fizzy it is poured from height into the glass to give a little bubbly head. I did bring a couple of bottles back but it didn't taste the same over here. Definitely a drink to savour over there, and very refreshing on a warm day.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I've never tried that. Tiny cans.



Its the same size as all other cider cans isn't it?

edit: just googled it,they've gone to 330 ml..... bastards.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Its the same size as all other cider cans isn't it?
> 
> edit: just googled it,they've gone to 330 ml..... bastards.


Don't think so. When I first encountered them in the 90s, they were 330, not 500. I will not drink from any 330 bottles if I can help it. What a rip off.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Don't think so. When I first encountered them in the 90s, they were 330, not 500. I will not drink from any 330 bottles if I can help it. What a rip off.



Ive only had it in 500ml cans


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 12, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Ive only had it in 500ml cans


It looks pretty grim.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 12, 2015)

about 7.5% though


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

8.4 actually


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

K.... it gets you drunk....


Perfect as hair of dog as two cans of that downed in the morning is enough to soften the edges of the harshest realities


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 12, 2015)

299 old timer said:


> It's very good - quite tart and they have a unique way of pouring it which you may know about. Basically as it is flat and not fizzy it is poured from height into the glass to give a little bubbly head. I did bring a couple of bottles back but it didn't taste the same over here. Definitely a drink to savour over there, and very refreshing on a warm day.



ooh.. memories... of drinking cider high on a cliff over Bilbao after a bike ride to visit this crazy bridge which is UNESCO heritage site - I'm not particularly interested in bridges but this was an interesting bridge...







- like you say they poured it from an arm's length held above the head.  We ate it with local sheep's cheese and honey. 






And also as a teenager I worked as an au pair in Asturias and saw much of the above. 

Cider is so wonderful.  *sigh*  Very sad not to be coming tonight but heading into Kent to a farm where I'll be certain to sample some local wares.

Lots and lots of luck for tonight.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 12, 2015)

A great start to the evening with a rum cask (7.5 medium)

Tart and full flavoured.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 12, 2015)

Heat, Cider, urbanites.. you guys are going to get bladdered, wish I was there


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 12, 2015)

Went in early doors to claim my free pint. Already busy, and likely to get buzzing. Great little place, good luck with it!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 12, 2015)

Coming now... 

WITH NO BABY 

This could go wrong


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2015)

Hope it goes well Brixton Hatter


----------



## Greebo (Jun 12, 2015)

Will be along tomorrow, assuming that you lot won't have drunk the place dry. 

BTW good luck Brixton Hatter


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2015)

Just got back. Went for one and ended staying to the end.

Met some really nice Urbanites for chat.

Excellent ciders at affordable price. Most are £3.50 for a pint. Big selection.

Would recommend the Strawberry Cider.

Tempted to go for another visit this weekend.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2015)

I heard it was a hit! Sorry I couldn't make it tonight but I was still trying to catch up on my sleep from last night's show. I'll try and pop over on the weekend.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 13, 2015)

Just went for a quick pint last night. Needed a lot of self discipline to stick to that. I'm not usually a cider drinker but that 'Hedge Layer' was very very drinkable. Nice one Hatter, I'll be back this evening


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 13, 2015)

Thought it was great - not really a cider drinker as a rule but tried some ones I liked.  Great work on getting it organised Brixton Hatter - hope the rest of the weekend goes great.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2015)

Wow.  Don't remember going home.


And may have lost my wallet.  Great night?


----------



## buscador (Jun 13, 2015)

Well done Brixton Hatter. We had a lovely time. Nice to see some familiar faces and make new friends. Hope the rest of the weekend is successful and that you enjoy yourself too.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 13, 2015)

Am here now. Having a right proper pint


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. memories... of drinking cider high on a cliff over Bilbao after a bike ride to visit this crazy bridge which is UNESCO heritage site - I'm not particularly interested in bridges but this was an interesting bridge...



There is one of the those bridges in Teesside if you are interested in them (the Transporter Bridge).  The surroundings certainly aren't as nice as in that picture though.


----------



## gdubz (Jun 13, 2015)

Having a nice half of Surrey something. Really good setup and the weather's just picked up too.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 13, 2015)

good stuff BH  That rum barrel stuff is the bees knees


----------



## 299 old timer (Jun 13, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> ooh.. memories...
> 
> - like you say they poured it from an arm's length held above the head.  We ate it with local sheep's cheese and honey.
> 
> ...



He's spilt some! Like I did when I tried, not so easy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2015)

The rum cask was my favourite of the night. Would be back for more if I had not gone and lost my wallet.

The stuff is tasty enough for you to forger to pace yourself.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 13, 2015)

Congrats for doing this Brixton Hatter - lovely to meet you and other urbz there.  I had a splendid time last night. Loved the chucklehead. Great ciders and great crowd.
Thanks


----------



## mango5 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hope that Head Slayer is still on. I can't cope with more than 4.5% today.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

The busy cider bar at Platform today. Chilled out atmosphere.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

And last night


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 13, 2015)

That looks feckin' brilliant to be fair.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice to see Shippy in some actual keks.

Can't make it this weekend as I'm brassic, but will certainly come down in July.

I wouldn't want to clean the toilets in a cider bar.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nice to see Shippy in some actual keks.
> 
> Can't make it this weekend as I'm brassic, but will certainly come down in July.
> 
> I wouldn't want to clean the toilets in a cider bar.



They were surprisingly salubrious at closing last night.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 13, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nice to see Shippy in some actual keks.


and on the hottest most humid day of the year.  I missed the muscled calves.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 13, 2015)

Oh  I've only just seen this thread.  I wondered what everyone was doing there when I went passed this afternoon.  They all looked like they were having a good time.  Good luck with it all Brixton Hatter   xx


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 13, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh  I've only just seen this thread.  I wondered what everyone was doing there when I went passed this afternoon.  They all looked like they were having a good time.  Good luck with it all Brixton Hatter   xx



Its open on Sunday if u want to pop by.

It looks to me that its been a success.

Great selection of ciders.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 13, 2015)

Gramsci said:


> Its open on Sunday if u want to pop by.
> 
> It looks to me that its been a success.
> 
> Great selection of ciders.


You never know.  Might just do that.


----------



## mango5 (Jun 14, 2015)

Frankly I was astonished when I went again this evening that they're only sold out of 3 or 4 varieties.


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2015)

I might have to go back tomorrow/today.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> and on the hottest most humid day of the year.  I missed the muscled calves.



I'll send you some glamour shots.

The trousers were because I came strait from work.

I'll admit I didn't recognise myself in that picture for a sec because of the trousers.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 14, 2015)

Huge congratulations to Brixton Hatter. 
It was is wonderful place with a great vibe. 
I had a brilliant time. And it seemed everyone else did too


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Thank you everyone for coming and making the last two days fucking ace - thanks also for everyone's kind comments and support. Means a lot. Cheers!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Will drop in tonight but *only for a quick one* as I have to work tommorow (boo hiss)


I'd just like to quote that for posterity.

90 minutes later Shippy was gyrating & twerking to the assembled drinkers 

Cheers fella - you were my best customer on Friday night!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> good stuff BH  That rum barrel stuff is the bees knees


It is indeed a mighty fine brew - Shippy broke the seal and it slowly became a favourite over Friday evening and today. People are sometimes put off by the 7.5% but when you drink it you understand…. Best thing on the bar I reckon.  

It's this:






I will get some in for next time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Oh  I've only just seen this thread.  I wondered what everyone was doing there when I went passed this afternoon.  They all looked like they were having a good time.  Good luck with it all Brixton Hatter   xx


Many thanks. This is why I needed the fridge. Thank you. I owe you a pint! Pop by on Sunday if you can


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I might have to go back tomorrow/today.


I think I've just realised who you are - sorry - I talked to you and poured you drinks but it didn't realise the person in front of me was Greebo! Thanks for coming, hope you had fun. We will introduce ourselves formally next time! x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Gramsci great to see you and thanks for posting the photos - do you mind if I use a few of them please?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 14, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Nice to see Shippy in some actual keks.
> 
> Can't make it this weekend as I'm brassic, but will certainly come down in July.


you can have a pint on me if you want to pop down on Sunday


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I'd just like to quote that for posterity.
> 
> 90 minutes later Shippy was gyrating & twerking to the assembled drinkers
> 
> Cheers fella - you were my best customer on Friday night!



So that's how I twisted my ankle.   (I honestly did at some point)

Hopefully I managed to stay on the happy amusing side of being totally rat arsed.



Word to the wise. Pace yourself and don't do it on an empty stomach.

If brixton had ditches I would have woken in one.


No regrets.	Well. Apart from not wearing my nekomimi.   

Also made it to work on time. Only smelling faintly of alcohol


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 14, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> It is indeed a mighty fine brew - Shippy broke the seal and it slowly became a favourite over Friday evening and today. People are sometimes put off by the 7.5% but when you drink it you understand…. Best thing on the bar I reckon.
> 
> 
> I will get some in for next time.



It really does have an amazing full on flavour.  The fist swig is a little harsh on the tartness but after that you acclimatise and suddenly everything else feels a little under flavoured.  

Yes the 7.5 thing is something you want to watch out for but given how every sip is an explosion of malic sourness and warming ethanol glow it is perfect for a sipping drink.


Not that quaffing it wasn't enjoyable too.​


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 14, 2015)

Been down both days and had a brilliant time drinking all the lovely ciders. The Normandy one was excellent, so caramelly, and I liked the strawberry one too. Not normally a fan of flavoured cider but this was delicious. And worryingly tasted more like squash than cider


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 14, 2015)

Had a great time last night. Dropped by for 1 and ended up having several after falling into the company of lots of lovely people. 

Was fucking pissed at the end. I'm walking on the balls of my feet this morning because I feel if my heels hit the ground they will jar my eyeballs out of their sockets. 

Thanks Brixton Hatter. What a brilliant thing you've done here.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Gramsci great to see you and thanks for posting the photos - do you mind if I use a few of them please?



Sure you can.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Frankly I was astonished when I went again this evening that they're only sold out of 3 or 4 varieties.



Good stock control for the win!!!


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2015)

Looking forward to popping dahn early this evening! 
Great idea, this, Brixton Hatter - really exciting. And as a lifelong cider lover this project fills me with joy. See you later!


----------



## Fingers (Jun 14, 2015)

Brilliant night in there last night, well done guys.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2015)

Any chance of this becoming a permanent thing?  Really looking forward to July opening anyway but it looks great.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Any chance of this becoming a permanent thing?  Really looking forward to July opening anyway but it looks great.



It really does need to become a permanent thing tbh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 14, 2015)

poptyping said:


> It really does need to become a permanent thing tbh.



If Brixton Hatter doesn't do it, some Hoxtonite beardie hipster wankshaft will steal his idea! 
Fucking thieving hipsters!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2015)

it would be so good if it were permanent... just saying..


----------



## han (Jun 14, 2015)

That was fvkin great! 
Really really good. Just what we need round here, Brixton Hatter, in the cider desert that is SW2, SW9, nay, Lambeth!

Great selection of ciders, lovely atmosphere, and your enthusiasm for cider enthuses others. It's a fantastic thing. I really hope something more permanent can happen with your idea, if you want it to. Well done - I think you've created something really special.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2015)

also... if your current location can't be permanent can I recommend Tulse Hill to you...   There's a definite need...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 14, 2015)

Popped in after a ride and had a quick delicious pint of Surrey Medium (_gratis _courtesy of Brixton Hatter ) and bumped into loads of Urbs. Topped off a nice day. Cheers BH. Glad it's been a success and can't wait for July. I shall be bringing mates.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 14, 2015)

It's going to be really sad tomorrow when there's no more cider bar. Roll on July xx


----------



## Rushy (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Brixton Hatter . Very nice to meet you and Scutta (hope I've spelt that right and tagged the right person!). Great way to while away a couple of Sunday afternoon hours. That Biddenden went down a treat with my girlfriend. I think my favorite was probably the hedging something or other (shears?). Great effort.

Oh. And apologies for the pitiful artwork.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 14, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Thanks Brixton Hatter . Very nice to meet you and Scutta (hope I've spelt that right and tagged the right person!). Great way to while away a couple of Sunday afternoon hours. That Biddenden went down a treat with my girlfriend. I think my favorite was probably the hedging something or other (shears?). Great effort.
> 
> Oh. And apologies for the pitiful artwork.



lovely to meet you as well buddy. 

I enjoyed the art! One of my favourites!

See you next time if not before!


----------



## Crispy (Jun 14, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> it would be so good if it were permanent... just saying..


Can't be said enough


----------



## Greebo (Jun 14, 2015)

Crispy said:


> Can't be said enough


Word.

Brixton Hatter I hope you eventually do go permanent with this, as having a range of different cider styles to choose from makes all the difference.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 15, 2015)

Looking forward to the next one, need to bring my gf though because she was a little jealous of my visit.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2015)

Oh I didn't realise it wasn't permanent otherwise I'd have come down saturday day time before I went out for the night (although it may be lucky I didn't tbh).

Let me know when its open again, and Ill try and grab a few mates and fill it up for an afternoon


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 15, 2015)

Gutted I couldn't make it, but sounds like it was a massive success  

What are the next dates?


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2015)

Also when you've wound down from it all id love to pick your brain about getting it all sorted...... We've been talking about running reggae barbecues with a little cocktail bar down near us (out in the wilds of surrey) for a while, and some pointers on getting things sorted with licensing etc would be really appreciated


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 15, 2015)

Next one is first weekend in July I think.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 15, 2015)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Next one is first weekend in July I think.


Great, was tied up all w/e, hope to make it down.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2015)

I have friends visiting from lancashire to go with me in July... can't wait.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jun 15, 2015)

Would be good to bring a N London urb contingent down. I know many of them like getting fucked up on strong cider 

Good work Brixton Hatter - it looks awesome


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 15, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Would be good to bring a N London urb contingent down. I know many of them like getting fucked up on strong cider
> 
> Good work Brixton Hatter - it looks awesome



This is an excellent idea. 

More generally, it'd be great to organise an urban meet up to coincide with the July opening.

There's a nice patch of grass outside, which is great for sitting, chilling and chatting on... prime picnicking spot.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds like a success then!

And you'll be glad to know that Burley in the New Forest is no slouch in the cider stakes either.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Any chance of this becoming a permanent thing?


Maybe…I'm on a learning curve at the moment. I'm trying to get some more weekends after July….then we'll see…!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2015)

Rushy said:


> Thanks Brixton Hatter . Very nice to meet you and Scutta (hope I've spelt that right and tagged the right person!). Great way to while away a couple of Sunday afternoon hours. That Biddenden went down a treat with my girlfriend. I think my favorite was probably the hedging something or other (shears?). Great effort.
> 
> Oh. And apologies for the pitiful artwork.



Nice one - thanks for coming and good to meet you too. That cider was "Hedge Layer" - which some of the more inebriated thought was called "Head Slayer" 

I thought your minimalist interpretation in the drawing competition was very good - highly commended! I'll post some of them on here and on the facebook group when I get round to it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Also when you've wound down from it all id love to pick your brain about getting it all sorted...... We've been talking about running reggae barbecues with a little cocktail bar down near us (out in the wilds of surrey) for a while, and some pointers on getting things sorted with licensing etc would be really appreciated


I'll drop you a pm


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2015)

Biddlybee said:


> Gutted I couldn't make it, but sounds like it was a massive success
> 
> What are the next dates?


Friday 3 - Sunday 5 July 

Already working on making it bigger and better than this one….


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Maybe…I'm on a learning curve at the moment. I'm trying to get some more weekends after July….then we'll see…!



YAY!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the kind words and support people!


----------



## drachir (Jun 17, 2015)

Misread the first post and thought you'd chucked in your job to do this permanently... gutted to realise I missed it!

Will be down next month for sure.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 21, 2015)

Any suggestions on things to do better next time will be gratefully received - we aim to please all 

I'll post up the drawing competition this week as well - some great entries!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 22, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Any suggestions on things to do better next time will be gratefully received - we aim to please all
> 
> I'll post up the drawing competition this week as well - some great entries!



More carry-outs so Greebo can bring me summat home!


----------



## Greebo (Jun 22, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> More carry-outs so Greebo can bring me summat home!


Sorry about that Brixton Hatter - with the weather we've had this so-called summer my chances of taking VP anywhere are low.  When he mentions takeouts, he's not taking the piss.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> More carry-outs so Greebo can bring me summat home!


Yes! Carry outs are definitely available


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Any suggestions on things to do better next time will be gratefully received - we aim to please all
> 
> I'll post up the drawing competition this week as well - some great entries!


Do you want me to change the thread title?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Do you want me to change the thread title?


yeah please, cheers ed - something like 'new cider bar - open again 3/4/5 July' 

But I should really run the competition again so there really is free cider - five free pints to Urbanites!

So here goes again: a free pint for five urbanites, picked at random by the grubby finger of baby hatter. If you want to enter, please say "cider i up landlord", on this thread  (If you already entered last time, no need to enter again!)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2015)

And p.s. spanglechick yours is still valid from last time, and MrSki you can still redeem yours if you so wish


----------



## han (Jun 24, 2015)

cider i up landlord!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jun 25, 2015)

cider i up landlord!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jun 25, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 25, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yes! Carry outs are definitely available



I am most pleased, landlord. Most pleased!


----------



## buscador (Jun 27, 2015)

I have been asked if you will have  Wilkins Farmhouse cider from Mudgley in Somerset?


----------



## han (Jun 30, 2015)

I went there last summer! Fantastic place.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jun 30, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 30, 2015)

Cider I Up, Landlord!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 30, 2015)

I picked a bad month to give up drinking


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2015)

Great to see more of you joining in the fun  

This weekend's cider list is looking juicy. It's gonna be hot so we'll need something to quench our thirsts!

Draw for free pints will be held sometime tomorrow - whenever I can get the grubby hand of baby hatter to point to the winners


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2015)

buscador said:


> I have been asked if you will have  Wilkins Farmhouse cider from Mudgley in Somerset?


Yeah, it's on my list! Not this time, but hopefully in the future…  

(In fact, I think there's also a Wilcox cider from Somerset - not sure if I'm confusing the two. Either way i'll check it out!)


----------



## KatyF (Jul 1, 2015)

Missed this last time so definitely popping along on Friday. Cider I up, landlord!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 1, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> I picked a bad month to give up drinking



That's okay. You're still smoking and sniffing glue, so give one of those up instead!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2015)

There was a drawing competition when we opened the bar last time - here are some of the pics. More here: http://imgur.com/a/ReqFj


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2015)

BTW - Free pint draw will be in the morning now….the Draw Master baby hatter has (quite rightfully) gone to bed..


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 2, 2015)

Here's the draw for the five free pints, picked at random. The winners are:

- The Northerner (Manter )
- DietCokeGirl
- David Clapson
- pugwash ( gaijingirl )
- eme

PMs on their way… (manter and gaijingirl can you pass the message on pls - ta)

Feel free to pop down anytime over the weekend and redeem your free drink


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 2, 2015)

I believe I am going to make it this time...


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 3, 2015)

omg... I've never won anything before (yeah ok it's pugwash who won but he doesn't need to know right?!)..

we got a babysitter so actually he can also come tomorrow night and we're bringing friends - real life friends!


----------



## han (Jul 3, 2015)

The night before he's doing the Dunwich Dynamo! [emoji23] he's a braver man than me!  

Probably, because he is actually a man. [emoji481]


----------



## han (Jul 3, 2015)

And, he probably has much more control over his cider consumption than I!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 3, 2015)

Whooi, amazing, thank you Brixton Hatter , I'll be done on Saturday!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 3, 2015)

Have got a lot of domestic chores done this morning as I am off work today. That means that Saturday is looking good to visit this.


----------



## Twattor (Jul 3, 2015)

Scrape I up off the pavement, please landlord


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 3, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> There was a drawing competition when we opened the bar last time - here are some of the pics. More here: http://imgur.com/a/ReqFj


The bearded guy in the last one looks a bit like Scutta. It wasn't his, was it?


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Jul 3, 2015)

And apologies, we can't be in attendance this time as off on holibobs tomorrow.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm another one for Saturday, and possibly Sunday.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 3, 2015)

Hopefully a Saturday visit.


----------



## gdubz (Jul 3, 2015)

They have some beauties

Tomorrow will be challenging


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 3, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I'm another one for Saturday, and possibly Sunday.



I'll be slipping you some money so you can bring me home some carry-out!


----------



## drachir (Jul 4, 2015)

Some lovely ciders (that rum cask is far too nice for it's abv!), and even lovelier staff and patrons! Will hopefully manage to come back at some point over the weekend.

Did speak to a couple of people from here, but didn't catch any usernames - I was the Welsh guy trying to juggle drinking through illness and looking after my very drunk Ukranian/Mexican friends who'd been drinking since 3...


----------



## drachir (Jul 4, 2015)

Also fallen a little bit in love with that area since Whitechapel is now just gastropubs and food bloggers.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 4, 2015)

drachir said:


> Also fallen a little bit in love with that area since Whitechapel is now just gastropubs and food bloggers.



Really? I thought it had not changed much, since I left, in 2006. 

Will go back to take another look


----------



## drachir (Jul 4, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Really? I thought it had not changed much, since I left, in 2006.
> 
> Will go back to take another look



Yep unfortunately; been here 4 years and it's changed a huge amount in that time. The White Hart (Sainsbury's end) is now a "brew pub" that focuses on food, The Castle is now also a generic posh pub, Rhythm Factory has closed down, there's a Coffee Republic also Sainsbury's end (opposite 'Mouse Tail Coffee Stories'), Dirty Burger, Pixxa...

But most of all, the pubs are just full of nobs now


----------



## gdubz (Jul 4, 2015)

Ouch. I want my mum.

Good job by Hatter - great set-up and lovely ciders. Never again, mind.....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 4, 2015)

gdubz said:


> Ouch. I want my mum.
> 
> Good job by Hatter - great set-up and lovely ciders. Never again, mind.....



Not until the next time, anyway.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 4, 2015)

LAST NIGHT WAS GREAT. I'm looking forward to more in a bit x


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Gonna wander in a bit....


----------



## mango5 (Jul 4, 2015)

Be here now


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm too poorly to drink... miserable to not be there.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 4, 2015)

Drove past on way to night shift. Looked fun but was running late. Now sat at work with Mr Stupid spouting shite again. Gawd save me ......


----------



## equationgirl (Jul 4, 2015)

Hope it goes just as well this weekend Brixton Hatter


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

Popped in this evening for a quick one and had a great time. We had the baby in tow so couldn't stay long unfortunately but thank you Brixton Hatter. 

Looking forward to the next time...


----------



## mango5 (Jul 4, 2015)

My favourite this time is the rioja cask, followed by the strawberry.  Last time I had Apples and Pears and Hedge Layer. I have drunk more cider in the last two months than the last two years. (just five pints, but still. I thank you Mr Hatter).


----------



## spanglechick (Jul 4, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Popped in this evening for a quick one and had a great time. We had the baby in tow so couldn't stay long unfortunately but thank you Brixton Hatter.
> 
> Looking forward to the next time...


was that your angelic baby girl who wo my heart at the bar? what a peach!

i had a lovely time, but knackeredness won out.

the rum cask was just like nectar, and i was very pleasantly surprised by the authentic strawberry tartness of the strawberry cider.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 4, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> was that your angelic baby girl who wo my heart at the bar? what a peach!
> 
> i had a lovely time, but knackeredness won out.
> 
> the rum cask was just like nectar, and i was very pleasantly surprised by the authentic strawberry tartness of the strawberry cider.



If she was about three months old, bald and wearing a flowery dress then yes!
Lovely to meet you briefly.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2015)

Rum Cask
Rioja Cask
...and the sparkling bottled stuff that spanglechick had. 

Delicious and_ strong _


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm too poorly to drink... miserable to not be there.


Get well soon, you were right to stay home this time though.  AFAIK BH will be doing this again.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 5, 2015)

Many thanks to everyone for coming over the past few days, it's been brilliant, we've really enjoyed having you there!

It's hard work but it's also great fun and you lot make it better - it's working and socialising at the same time. Thanks to everyone who's embraced the cider vibe, it's great seeing people trying different stuff out and I hope you've enjoyed the range on offer.  

Today is *'Mission: Drink The Bar Dry'! *

Everything needs to be drunk, so we're dropping the prices to £3 a pint, £1.50/half.

I am reliably informed by the weatherman that the sun is coming out shortly, so feel free to pop down for a lazy Sunday afternoon pint in the sunshine. (Oh, and free cheese  )


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 5, 2015)

Still haven't managed to get there.  But it looks to be a great success.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2015)

I have singularly failed to get there too, but I have no plans today and will pop in this afternoon. Hope the weather improves.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'll be along in a bit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

I'd really like to come this afternoon but I've a complicated mix of kids and probably out for the count gaijinboy who is on his way back from Dunwich. Plus a back in spasms again... but I'm thinking some medicinal cider would help that.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

II'll be there late afternoon


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I'd really like to come this afternoon but I've a complicated mix of kids and probably out for the count gaijinboy who is on his way back from Dunwich. Plus a back in spasms again... but I'm thinking some medicinal cider would help that.



kids can play in the playground just round the back


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> kids can play in the playground just round the back



Yes that is not actually that helpful. I did spot it but I'd have to stay with them as it's not quite within sight... but close enough that they'd clock it and want to go. So I'd end up on my tod drinking cider in a playground


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Sorry .. I didn't mean your suggestion was unhelpful rather the location of the playground


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes that is not actually that helpful. I did spot it but I'd have to stay with them as it's not quite within sight... but close enough that they'd clock it and want to go. So I'd end up on my tod drinking cider in a playground



id join you in the playground for a bit


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> id join you in the playground for a bit



Aw thanks. That's kind. I'll see how it pans out. Gotta go collect gaijinboy as well. What time is the fun going on till tonight?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Sorry .. I didn't mean your suggestion was unhelpful rather the location of the playground



You can sit out on the gassy area at the side of the building and have a clear view of the playground.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> Aw thanks. That's kind. I'll see how it pans out. Gotta go collect gaijinboy as well. What time is the fun going on till tonight?



10pm i think


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> You can sit out on the gassy area at the side of the building and have a clear view of the playground.


It's not clear enough... I researched this on Friday night.  If they were older maybe but I can't really leave them that age just out of sight whilst I drink cider with my mates.  It wouldn't be much fun for me anyway tbh. Not relaxing. But I might make it down and if not today ... when it happens again...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 5, 2015)

If/when I do the next bar weekend, I'm going to look into using the space around the side of the building (which is currently blocked off). As well as being a nice little sunny spot and opportunity for more outside seating, this would allow sight of the playground and possibly an entrance on the playground side. It'll require a bit of handiwork and installation of a new gate, but it's possible. We'll see…

Open 2pm - 10pm today


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm hoping some of the Dunwich lot will pop in for a recovery pint.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2015)

mango5 said:


> I'll be along in a bit.


Have you got any picnic food left?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 5, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Get well soon, you were right to stay home this time though.  AFAIK BH will be doing this again.


Thank you.  Brixton Hatter please do it again.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 5, 2015)

Heading down with Ms DB. Hoping there is cider left


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 5, 2015)

I didnt make it yesterday after all so heading down now and hoping you're still open! Behold how organised I am!


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 5, 2015)

Not going to make it today, alas 
Hope it's still going well and will keep my eyes open for the next one.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I didnt make it yesterday after all so heading down now and hoping you're still open! Behold how organised I am!


Very nice to meet you


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Very nice to meet you


Seconded.

It was also great to meet Sankara, Discobastard (I should have bought the peanut butter!) and his girlfriend, and lots of other people who may or may not be urbanites.  I had a lovely time, my only regret is that I didn't get any take-outs and reduce the amount of cider left over.


----------



## mango5 (Jul 5, 2015)

I got 2 pints of strawberry to take home, was going to go for a bottle of sparkling too but my liver thanks my wallet for being empty at that point.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 5, 2015)

When you openning again? Could you open when I'm not at work please!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.


You did well to remember that many of us!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.



well arent you are excellent


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.



Yes you forgot me ;-)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Yes you forgot me ;-)


WHY HATH MY GOD FORSAKEN ME?? 
WHY IS THERE NO BREAD TO MAKE TOAST IN THIS FLAT? 
Sorry. luv ya.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> WHY HATH MY GOD FORSAKEN ME??
> WHY IS THERE NO BREAD TO MAKE TOAST IN THIS FLAT?
> Sorry. luv ya.


feel free to blame me tomorrow


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> feel free to blame me tomorrow



Michael messaged me about his errant communications device. I told him if it was urgent I would come and pick it up from you before you go to work tomorrow. he is going to message you.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Michael messaged me about his errant communications device. I told him if it was urgent I would come and pick it up from you before you go to work tomorrow. he is going to message you.



hes been in touch


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

poptyping said:


> hes been in touch



Cool cool. Silly boy!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 5, 2015)

Brixton Hatter ViolentPanda loves you - that dry Welsh cider (Doctors Orders by Pontymeddyg) hit the spot and you're now officially hish beshtest mate.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

"Pontymeddyg"

How do you even pronounce that!


----------



## drachir (Jul 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> "Pontymeddyg"
> 
> How do you even pronounce that!



pon-tee-meh-thig


----------



## Fingers (Jul 5, 2015)

drachir said:


> pon-tee-meh-thig



Thank you.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.



Good to meet u you and the others this evening.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 6, 2015)

close
more 'pon-tuh-meh-thig' imo

sounds good will have to keep an eye out for it


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi dietcokegirl! Lovely to see you yesterday! Didn't get to have a proper chat, boo, but it was nice to slag off all the corporate shite for a few minutes!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

Well done Brixton Hatter. Great job again. That was most enjoyable, nice to get the discounted dregs at the end!


----------



## han (Jul 6, 2015)

We want more! We want more! Cider I up, Landlord!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

See you in September, if not before.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Brixton Hatter ViolentPanda loves you - that dry Welsh cider (Doctors Orders by Pontymeddyg) hit the spot and you're now officially hish beshtest mate.



I only had half a pint!
How dare you traduce my fine masculine alcohol-handling capacities! 

Brixton Hatter is an obvious _mensch_, though.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2015)

han said:


> That was most enjoyable, nice to get the discounted dregs at the end!


I read that as 'drugs'!


----------



## KatyF (Jul 6, 2015)

Fabulous work Brixton Hatter! Popped along with my friend on Friday night and thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. I was meant to come back on Sunday to get myself a bottle of the prosecco cider but my hangover had other ideas.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

I can't wait until September!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> I can't wait until September!


The weekend after next, there'll be Chucklehead.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> The weekend after next, there'll be Chucklehead.



There's also a cider festival in borough market next week appaz it's only £3 a pint BUT none of this is good as Brixton Hatter 's amazing cider bar!


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There's also a cider festival in borough market next week appaz it's only £3 a pint BUT none of this is good as Brixton Hatter 's amazing cider bar!


I bet they won't have an urbanite pommelier either.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I bet they won't have an urbanite pommelier either.



Might as well not bother leaving the house until September


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Might as well not bother leaving the house until September


Might as well drown our sorrows in Borough market while waiting...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Might as well drown our sorrows in Borough market while waiting...



That mean you're coming with?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> That mean you're coming with?


I might.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> I might.



So elusive, greebs.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> So elusive, greebs.


No, just unable to rely on VP not having a bad relapse.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> No, just unable to rely on VP not having a bad relapse.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There's also a cider festival in borough market next week appaz it's only £3 a pint BUT none of this is good as Brixton Hatter 's amazing cider bar!


Aw, I really picked a bad month


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

poptyping said:


>


It's okay, he's helping to tidy up that box of Welsh cider.


----------



## Greebo (Jul 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, I really picked a bad month


All the better to enjoy the return in September.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Greebo said:


> It's okay, he's helping to tidy up that box of Welsh cider.



It's an important job


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 6, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Aw, I really picked a bad month



reschedule!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 6, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Absolutely lovely to meet Brixton Hatter , poptyping , Gramsci , Greebo , discobastard, han , mango5 , Maggot and anyone I've forgotten 'cos I', munted. Lovely Cider, Lovely company.


Yeah, really great to meet everybody and put some faces to names.  Really fun and welcoming atmosphere.  Props to Brixton Hatter for all the effort he's clearly put in.  

Rough as a dog this morning but was well worth it


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## drachir (Jul 7, 2015)

ddraig said:


> close
> more 'pon-tuh-meh-thig' imo
> 
> sounds good will have to keep an eye out for it



 just so used to people pronouncing pontypridd/pool like that I didn't even think about it!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

Massive heartfelt thanks to everyone who came to the cider bar over the weekend - it was brilliant.

The whole point was to give people an opportunity to try new/different stuff which you generally can't get in pubs and shops. I'm really pleased people got into the 'try-before-you-buy' thing and explored the different tastes on offer.

Cheers to my excellent bar people Scutta Badgers mellifluous lady and Ruth; thanks editor for the support on Brixton Buzz, and everyone else who helped in some way, including Cheryllous who made the "real cider for the people" banner.

Breaking news: next cider bar weekend should be 4/5/6 September (tbc) - I will confirm in due course!
( 19sixtysix friendofdorothy )

x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Brixton Hatter ViolentPanda loves you - that dry Welsh cider (Doctors Orders by Pontymeddyg) hit the spot and you're now officially hish beshtest mate.


Marvellous - we aim to please  

In fact, that Welsh cider only turned up at the last minute on Saturday morning. Some lad who lives in Herne Hill got in touch with me saying he goes to Wales to make cider with some mates now and then - and then personally delivered a box to the bar on Saturday! Legend.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 7, 2015)

try and get some Taffy Apples, 6% from Tomos Watkins if you want another Welsh cider
http://www.tomoswatkin.com/cider?product_id=54


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

han said:


> Well done Brixton Hatter. Great job again. That was most enjoyable, nice to get the discounted dregs at the end!


Yeah sorry about the dregs from the rioja cask - didn't realise there'd be so much. All the ciders have been racked to ensure no (or very little) sediment gets into the box. But it seems the rioja cask retains quite a bit of sediment given the way it's matured in wine barrels. You can have that half pint back when I next open!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2015)

I think I owe you £1.20 or summat like that...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

poptyping said:


> There's also a cider festival in borough market next week appaz it's only £3 a pint BUT none of this is good as Brixton Hatter 's amazing cider bar!


That's Cider Dog at The Miller pub - just behind Guys Hospital in Borough. On Snowsfields St I think. 100 ciders at 3 quid each apparently!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That's Cider Dog at The Miller pub - just behind Guys Hospital in Borough. On Snowsfields St I think. 100 ciders at 3 quid each apparently!



I like the Miller. Been there a few times. It was Scutta that mentioned the cider fest to me so not entirely sure about location... i thought he said borough market... Scutta can you confirm? The people's want ciderrrrzz x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> I think I owe you £1.20 or summat like that...


No worries


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

There's also a stall in Borough Market called "New Forest Cider" which I think is there most weekends.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> No worries



i'll just have to come again in September to return it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> i'll just have to come again in September to return it.


Was it you who told me (on here) about The Bitter End in Bromley - maybe about 3 or 4 years ago?

If so, that's a massive part of why I've been able to do this whole thing….going to the Bitter End is where I've discovered some of the ciders on offer….


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Was it you who told me (on here) about The Bitter End in Bromley - maybe about 3 or 4 years ago?
> 
> If so, that's a massive part of why I've been able to do this whole thing….going to the Bitter End is where I've discovered some of the ciders on offer….



yes it was.  I'm so glad that came to such good use!  It's fueled many a good night for us.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

gaijingirl said:


> yes it was.  I'm so glad that came to such good use!  It's fueled many a good night for us.


That probably gets you off the £1.20 then….


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> That probably gets you off the £1.20 then….


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2015)

Just tried a bottle (suitably chilled) of the Silburn Daure Lager Greebo brought home from the Cider Bar. Gotta say that I'm impressed. I'm so used to lager-makers going for "inoffensive", that I was surprised at finding it quite full-bodied, reasonably hopped, and a downright refreshing glass! It compares nicely (though I say it myself!) with one of my favourite German lager beers - Dortmunder Union. Well done, Mr. Daure!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just tried a bottle (suitably chilled) of the Silburn Daure Lager Greebo brought home from the Cider Bar. Gotta say that I'm impressed. I'm so used to lager-makers going for "inoffensive", that I was surprised at finding it quite full-bodied, reasonably hopped, and a downright refreshing glass! It compares nicely (though I say it myself!) with one of my favourite German lager beers - Dortmunder Union. Well done, Mr. Daure!!!


Excellent - I'll tell him that. (He's a good guy and he helped me out a bit. His website is here and he's also on Twitter etc.)

It is good for a lager. Actually tastes of something! (It can also be bought in the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane…)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Excellent - I'll tell him that. (He's a good guy and he helped me out a bit. His website is here and he's also on Twitter etc.)



Thanks! I tried to e-mail him a letter of praise, but the e-mail address given on the bottles doesn't appear to be "live".



> It is good for a lager. Actually tastes of something!



Also smells like he uses Styrian Goldings, and I couldn't detect any Citra, which seems to be almost ubiquitous on new lagers nowadays. As I say, I was impressed!



> (It can also be bought in the House of Bottles on Coldharbour Lane…)


I may have to send Sherpa Greebo on a buying expedition...


----------



## Greebo (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Excellent - I'll tell him that. (He's a good guy and he helped me out a bit. His website is here and he's also on Twitter etc.) <snip>


I may have to make a pilgimage to HoB in the near future, with my large rucksack, which lets me carry heavier loads.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> I may have to send Sherpa Greebo on a buying expedition...


In fact, I've got a few bottles left here somewhere…..you can have them for cost price if you want


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 7, 2015)

Come to think of it, I've got a box here with about 10 pints of the Vimto cider in it. Anyone fancy it? 

Free of charge. Collect from my gaff...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> In fact, I've got a few bottles left here somewhere…..you can have them for cost price if you want



Let me know how many you have, and what the cost price per bottle is, and you have yourself a deal (I can probably talk my wonderful, kind wife into picking them up for me - like a sherpa she's a lot stronger than she looks  )!


----------



## discobastard (Jul 7, 2015)

Hedge Layer was a fine beverage 

I'd be happy to take the Vimto off your hands if nobody else wants it?  Donation to the server fund in return.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter cheers mate for all the hard work youve put in to making this happen, see you Wednesday for the posh i hope, and definately at the next one!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 10, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Hedge Layer was a fine beverage
> 
> I'd be happy to take the Vimto off your hands if nobody else wants it?  Donation to the server fund in return.


drop us a pm and it's yours


----------



## Maggot (Jul 10, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> drop us a pm and it's yours


If discobastard doesn't take it then I will.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm really pleased to say that after a lot of hard work and planning, the Cider bar is open again on Fri 4, Sat 5, Sun 6 September - and you're all invited!

Once again, free pints are on offer to 5 people posting on this thread. Just say "cider i up landlord" and I'll make sure you're in the draw to get a free pint of delicious real cider. (If you've already entered, no need to enter again, though you are of course welcome to post "cider i up landlord" just for the hell of it  

Provisional opening times are:

Friday 4 September 5pm - 11pm
Saturday 5 September 1pm - 11pm
Sunday 6 September 2pm - 10pm

Please note we're aiming to open a little early on Sat 5 Sept - maybe 12 or 1pm, instead of 2pm - to accommodate an Urban meet up and pre-match pints for the Dulwich Hamlet v Billericay Town FC game. 

More info here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/590203137749075/
https://twitter.com/SW9CiderCo
https://cideriup.wordpress.com


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 27, 2015)

editor Please would you be so kind as to amend the date in the title, i.e. "...reopens 4, 5, 6 Sept" ? (It's probaby worth a pint of elderflower…  )


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 27, 2015)

Yaaaaahooo this is the best news x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)

I wonder if they have good cider in Winchester


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I wonder if they have good cider in Winchester



Not as good as hatter's cider x


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I wonder if they have good cider in Winchester


There is a round table there. 

Not sure about the cider though. Watch out for the squaddies scrapping at closing time.


----------



## MrSki (Aug 27, 2015)

Cider I up Landlord! Only joking. I won last time so it should go to another deserving cause.


----------



## Maggot (Aug 28, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Cider I up Landlord! Only joking. I won last time so it should go to another deserving cause.


if you win again, you can give it to me!

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## MrSki (Aug 28, 2015)

Maggot said:


> if you win again, you can give it to me!
> 
> Cider I up landlord!


Could not make the first one when I won but Brixton Hatter was kind enough to roll it over to the second one. If I get pulled out of the Hatter again then I will drink it myself! It would be bloody rude not to but if I am in a financial position to do so, I will get you one regardless of winning the lucky dip.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 28, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## han (Aug 28, 2015)

Cider i up landlord!


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 28, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 29, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 29, 2015)

Will there be rum cask again? And/or the lovely, lovely strawberry cider?


----------



## han (Aug 29, 2015)

Ooh I didn't try the strawberry one before . How did that happen?!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 29, 2015)

han said:


> Ooh I didn't try the strawberry one before . How did that happen?!



The strawberry one is fit and not overly sweet as you might think.


----------



## alsoknownas (Aug 29, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 29, 2015)

Cider I up, landlord!


----------



## Greebo (Aug 29, 2015)

poptyping said:


> Not as good as hatter's cider x


I bet they haven't got a pommelier in Winchester either.


----------



## magneze (Aug 29, 2015)

Having been so nicely invited on Twitter it'd be rude not to.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Aug 29, 2015)

Next time Brixton Hatter could you please schedule this for a date I can actually make?  

And preferably in about 6 months time?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2015)

Cider I up again Mr Hatter!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> Will there be rum cask again? And/or the lovely, lovely strawberry cider?


Yeah definitely the rum cask…I've found another rum cask which is even better (imo) than the one we had before. Whether I can get it for next weekend I'm not sure yet…but either way, there will be rum cask. The strawberry is also on the list…but I found an amazing raspberry one yesterday which I might try to get in for Friday - just trying to work out whether it would be overkill to have both strawberry and raspberry.

Half the ordering is done, the rest will be done tomorrow...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Aug 31, 2015)

Get both!! Brixton Hatter


----------



## mango5 (Aug 31, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Yeah definitely the rum cask…I've found another rum cask which is even better (imo) than the one we had before. Whether I can get it for next weekend I'm not sure yet…but either way, there will be rum cask. The strawberry is also on the list…but I found an amazing raspberry one yesterday which I might try to get in for Friday - just trying to work out whether it would be overkill to have both strawberry and raspberry.
> 
> Half the ordering is done, the rest will be done tomorrow...


Oh bloody hell I've just had a fortnight off the booze and now this happens. I'm not sure I'll be able to manage more than half a pint without embarrassing myself. I might have to bring a receptacle if you are doing take outs again.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 31, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Oh bloody hell I've just had a fortnight off the booze and now this happens. I'm not sure I'll be able to manage more than half a pint without embarrassing myself. I might have to bring a receptacle if you are doing take outs again.


We also do non-alcoholic drinks  

I will have some empty bottles for take-outs, but feel free to bring your own as well!


----------



## mango5 (Aug 31, 2015)

Visiting your establishment is not the time for a soft drink. I'm not on the wagon just going to be a very cheap date.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 31, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Visiting your establishment is not the time for a soft drink. I'm not on the wagon just going to be a very cheap date.


I love a cheap date!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok, the winners of the free pints of cider, as picked by a blindfolded mellifluous lady , are:

DietCokeGirl - (didn't you win one last time too?? Lucky!)

Onket (you actually got picked twice in a row amazingly, but you only get one pint - terrible 'randomness' from mellifluous lady)

alsoknownas 

sankara 

brixtonblade 

Look out for a PM and pop in anytime over the weekend for your free pint - or two halves


----------



## drachir (Sep 4, 2015)

Cider I up, landlord!

Edit: Oh man the winners were announced in between me opening the thread and posting this 

Looking forward to this again, was a great Friday evening last time!


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 4, 2015)

Onket hasn't posted since 4 March but I suspect he pops in to count his alerts so you may get a reply


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 4, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ok, the winners of the free pints of cider, as picked by a blindfolded mellifluous lady , are:
> 
> DietCokeGirl - (didn't you win one last time too?? Lucky!)
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! 

Can't wait, thanks very much!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 4, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> DietCokeGirl - (didn't you win one last time?


Whoo! But you're right, I did win last time, so in intrest of fairness I think you should draw again and let someone else have it.


----------



## han (Sep 4, 2015)

A friend is asking if the cider bar does takeaway. Are people allowed to buy some cider to take away in a placcy bottle?


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2015)

Is the bar open now? Google tells me I'm not far away


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 4, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Is the bar open now? Google tells me I'm not far away



Opens at 5 I believe. Maybe if you bang on the door and look pleading then Brixton Hatter might take pity on you and let you in early.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2015)

Will there be urbanz


----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 4, 2015)

So when are people actually going over the weekend?  I need a timetable, colour-coded if pos.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 4, 2015)

I am heading up now


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 4, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> So when are people actually going over the weekend?  I need a timetable, colour-coded if pos.


^^ this


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm not sure if I'm happy or sad to miss it this time around. Mentally sad, physically happy I guess


----------



## mango5 (Sep 4, 2015)

We were there from 4.30 to 8pm. Early shift innit. 
Probably again tomorrow after the Camberwell bus garage open day, working to buscador's timetable tbc


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

mango5 said:


> We were there from 4.30 to 8pm. Early shift innit.
> Probably again tomorrow after the Camberwell bus garage open day, working to buscador's timetable tbc


I thoroghly enjoyed overdoing the cider last night. That elderflower one slips down very easily - very refreshing. 

Unfortunately I'm now full of hangover and cold today so won't be going out afterall. buscador looks a bit ropey too.  Sorry.


----------



## mango5 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hope I haven't given you my cold


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 5, 2015)

mango5 said:


> Hope I haven't given you my cold


I think it was someone at work, and the excess of cider has brought it on. So I won't blame you.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 5, 2015)

Had a good night yesterday. Good to see fellow Urbanites. 

The Welsh cider is very good. Also tried the Elderflower which I liked.


----------



## brixtonblade (Sep 5, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ok, the winners of the free pints of cider, as picked by a blindfolded mellifluous lady , are:
> 
> DietCokeGirl - (didn't you win one last time too?? Lucky!)
> 
> ...


Cheers for the pint!  Top night as usual.  

Not ideal preparation for a 3 year old's birthday party this morning in hindsight.


----------



## han (Sep 5, 2015)

alsoknownas said:


> So when are people actually going over the weekend?  I need a timetable, colour-coded if pos.


Me and the Mrs are heading up around 7.45ish tonight...


----------



## han (Sep 5, 2015)

RubyToogood is coming later as well.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 5, 2015)

Just about to have me evening meal, washed down with a bottle of Brixton Hatter's Val de Rance Cidre Rosé. A bit on the sweet side for me, but perfect for helping along a Scotch Egg. 

E2A: That was downright excellent!


----------



## Manter (Sep 5, 2015)

We went earlier- the rum cask is AMAZING. Elderflower surprisingly good, the very dry (doctor something?) apparently lovely but too dry for me, calvados delicious. My toddler was fascinated.....

(That is not cider in front of him, promise)


----------



## Greebo (Sep 5, 2015)

Manter the one you had was probably Doctor's Orders.

Will be back tomorrow for draught takeouts, once I've got some containers clean and dry enough.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 6, 2015)

Had a brief visit yesterday and enjoyed the Rum Cask and the strawberry one. It was great to meet twentythreedom and buy a drink for Shippou-Sensei . A shame I didn't get a chance to chat to all the people who arrived just before we left.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 6, 2015)

Looking forward to spending the day at the cider bar


----------



## han (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks Landlord, that was really great! What a hoot! I love the strawberry the best. Cider I up!


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 6, 2015)

we went yesterday, and as well as enjoying the gorgeously tart strawberry cider (boo to the rum cask all having been snaffled before i arrived), i got to cross two high-scoring chaps off my I-spy Book of Lesser Spotted Urbanfolk: twentythreedom and CH1 - good to meet you, gents. xx


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 6, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> we went yesterday, and as well as enjoying the gorgeously tart strawberry cider (boo to the rum cask all having been snaffled before i arrived), i got to cross two high-scoring chaps off my I-spy Book of Lesser Spotted Urbanfolk: twentythreedom and CH1 - good to meet you, gents. xx


Great to meet you too, finally


----------



## han (Sep 6, 2015)

Great to meet you, twentythreedom, there is a pm in your box in case you haven't noticed... ;-)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 19, 2015)

A belated massive thanks to all who came to the cider bar. It was fantastic and I hope you all had as much fun as we did. 

Apols as I've not been online much for the past few weeks, as 'real life' has intervened…but I'm working on plans for another cider frenzy….whenever that may be.

Really appreciate all your support, it's massively appreciated and I couldn't have done it without many of you here on the boards. Great to meet many new faces and see some old and new friends. Cheers to editor for helping with with promotion and everyone who worked in the bar and came to drink. Love you all…. 

Watch this space...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2015)

Well excited to tell you that the cider bar is back!

We'll be doing some festive cider bar action from Friday 4 to Sunday 6 December - and you're all invited! 

Should have all the old favourites, plus a few new ideas to spice things up…. Also, Sat 5 December is the Loughborough Junction Christmas Market, so it's a great opportunity to pop up the junction and explore all the local delights….

More details here: We're back! Festive cider bar action: Fri 4 - Sun 6 December 2015

Long live the cider bar!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2015)

editor if you would be so good as to change the date on the thread title, that would be marvellous (and worth a pint


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 12, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Well excited to tell you that the cider bar is back!
> 
> We'll be doing some festive cider bar action from Friday 4 to Sunday 6 December - and you're all invited!
> 
> ...



FUCK SAKE WE ARE AWAY THAT WEEKEND


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 12, 2015)

WOOOO


----------



## Lucy Fur (Nov 12, 2015)

YeSSSSSSSSSSS......There is a God, and they are the God of Cider!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 12, 2015)

ALL YOUR CIDER WILL BE MINE.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> FUCK SAKE WE ARE AWAY THAT WEEKEND


I'll save you some rum cask


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 12, 2015)

poptyping said:


> FUCK SAKE WE ARE AWAY THAT WEEKEND


That is massively gutting tho  

But you'll be there in spirit!


----------



## han (Nov 13, 2015)

Booo that Poptyping and Scutta are away 

But yay that my brother is coming to stay 

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## Ms T (Nov 13, 2015)

poptyping said:


> FUCK SAKE WE ARE AWAY THAT WEEKEND


This. In face we've been away every single weekend it's been open. It is not meant to be.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2015)

Way hey! Cider I up landlord! writing on the calendar now, see you all there (apart from all the foolish people who are leaving London then - commiserations to you all)


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2015)

Ms T said:


> This. In face we've been away every single weekend it's been open. It is not meant to be.


Gutted! 

I'll save you something if you want


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 13, 2015)

Facebook event thingy for those that want to: Festive cider action! One weekend only! | Facebook

Once again I'll be giving away five free pints to urbanites. Just say 'cider i up' on this thread to enter. No need to enter if you've entered previously….but feel free to get in the spirit and say cider i up anyway!

x


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 13, 2015)

Cider I up landlord.
Not off the booze this time round and hopefully I shall get a chance to taste the rum cask this time. Had some whisky cask cider in Leeds a couple of weeks ago


----------



## kittyP (Nov 13, 2015)

Excellent news!! xxxx


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## Mation (Nov 16, 2015)

Ooh! I'll be away on Sat and Sun but will come down on the Friday evening  Cider I up, landlord!!


----------



## han (Nov 17, 2015)

Cider i up, landlord!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 17, 2015)

ViolentPanda might be well enough to get lightly cidered up, but we'll see nearer the time.


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 17, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> ALL YOUR CIDER WILL BE MINE.


ALL YOUR CIDER ARE BELONG TO US 

Looking forward to it. Cider I up! (but don't put me in the free pint draw because I've had mine already)


----------



## drachir (Nov 24, 2015)

Noooooooo I'm away as well. Bump though, and good luck with it (though not sure you need it by now!)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Nov 24, 2015)

I'm going to risk the ill-wishing of The Fates (bloody harpies!  ) and utter the magic words "Cider I up, landlord!".


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> ...hopefully I shall get a chance to taste the rum cask this time. Had some whisky cask cider in Leeds a couple of weeks ago


I might double order the rum cask this time….i've always sold out of it before! 

I reckon it would be nice hot as well….

There _should_ be a bottled wiskey-cask reserve cider available….but drink carefully - it's 13%!


----------



## mango5 (Nov 25, 2015)

Rum cask take away for mulling


----------



## brixtonblade (Nov 25, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I might double order the rum cask this time….i've always sold out of it before!
> 
> I reckon it would be nice hot as well….
> 
> There _should_ be a bottled wiskey-cask reserve cider available….but drink carefully - it's 13%!



13%


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 25, 2015)

Kinell 13%?! No way would I touch that.... well, maybe just the one pint...  for research purposes like


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2015)

SpamMisery said:


> Kinell 13%?! No way would I touch that.... well, maybe just the one pint...  for research purposes like


It's not really a 'pint' kind of cider…..more like a small wine glass amount to have as a treat with yer sunday dinner…worth a nip on a cold evening though


----------



## SpamMisery (Nov 25, 2015)

Think I'll be the judge of whether to drink a pint or not dickhead 

[EDIT] Sorry, that was supposed to be a joke but on rereading it just looks rude


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 25, 2015)

Nah it was funny


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 25, 2015)

13% isn't so bad. only about the same as wine.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 26, 2015)

Couple of pints and then home!


----------



## bimble (Nov 26, 2015)

cider i up landlord ! 
13% ? Will try hard to remember that I'm not in fact a really great dancer.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 26, 2015)

bimble said:


> cider i up landlord !
> 13% ? Will try hard to remember that I'm not in fact a really great dancer.


cider makes you a great dancer. Shippou-Sensei will attest to that….


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 26, 2015)

Ask me again after some cider


----------



## Maggot (Nov 27, 2015)

poptyping said:


> FUCK SAKE WE ARE AWAY THAT WEEKEND





Brixton Hatter said:


> That is massively gutting tho
> 
> But you'll be there in spirit!



Have you reduced your order accordingly?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 27, 2015)

Cider I up Landlord!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 27, 2015)

Great news is we are hooking up with lots of other locals for the Christmas market next Saturday. Good chance to check out the Sunshine Arts Cafe.

On the green in front of the bar there will be 2nd hand bike shop with Alper from the brilliant Peddle My Wheels, where you can buy, sell and fix bikes. His whole thing is about environment before profit, so come and have a look and maybe bring your old boneshaker down to fix up  Second hand bike markets

Also on the Saturday lunchtime we'll have a printmaking workshop with local expert Lizzie who will show you how to print cards, bags, t-shirts etc, maybe some good value festive gifts:  Home

And you can have a pint or a hot mulled cider when you do it


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 27, 2015)

Have you every tried Panking Pole, Brixton Hatter ?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Nov 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you every tried Panking Pole, Brixton Hatter ?



If someone likes a pank, surely that's their own business and not for here?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 28, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Have you every tried Panking Pole, Brixton Hatter ?


I must say I've never tried panking (my) pole, certainly not in a public bar anyway


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 28, 2015)

we shall ply you with the wiskey cask untill you do.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 28, 2015)

UGH

i was  listening to 80's music on you tube  and ran out of cider  so decided to go shoping

half way to the shops i realise in my head i'm singing a song in my head called  "cider in my hand"




the absolute worst thing  is   it's  now stuck in there   but i also don't know all the non existant lyrics


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 1, 2015)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> UGH
> 
> i was  listening to 80's music on you tube  and ran out of cider  so decided to go shoping
> 
> ...



brilliant shippy


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 1, 2015)

Fuck. Now it's stuck there again.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2015)

Buzzified: Loughborough Junction cider bar reopens for festive drinking, Fri 4th-Sun 6th Dec


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 2, 2015)

editor said:


> Buzzified: Loughborough Junction cider bar reopens for festive drinking, Fri 4th-Sun 6th Dec


Thanks very much - I owe you a pint!

I'm quite excited the Rum Cask has arrived….






And I'm dying to try this new one….






The free pints will be drawn tomorrow evening….with Baby Hatter pointing randomly at the list of names


----------



## zora (Dec 3, 2015)

Oh, if Baby Hatter is doing the draw tonight, am I just in time then to say Cider I up landlord?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2015)

zora said:


> Oh, if Baby Hatter is doing the draw tonight, am I just in time then to say Cider I up landlord?


shurely 'zoider oi op'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 3, 2015)

Cider I up Landlord!


----------



## discobastard (Dec 3, 2015)

Cider I up landlord!


----------



## buscador (Dec 3, 2015)

Cider I up, landlord!

Looking forward to another excursion to Loughborough Junction.

May have to bring FoD with me.


----------



## han (Dec 3, 2015)

'Guildford Dancing Juice'? What a great name. 

Really looking forward to coming to this on Saturday evening after our band gig in Dulwich....


----------



## zora (Dec 4, 2015)

han said:


> Really looking forward to coming to this on Saturday evening after our band gig in Dulwich....



Oh where and when is this? Would like to come, though I might also want to hit the cider bar early-ish...


----------



## han (Dec 4, 2015)

3.50 til 4.30, Lordship Lane. I think we'll be going straight to the cider bar after....


----------



## aka (Dec 4, 2015)

cider's for tramps and hipsters - Enjoy!


----------



## han (Dec 4, 2015)

Landlord, please bar this man.


----------



## han (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Dec 4, 2015)

I shall see you on Saturday, hopefully post a glorious drubbing of Needham at the Hill.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2015)

Cider achieved.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2015)

First pint. Apples and pears. Delicious 
Second pint rum cask. Also delicious


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 4, 2015)

buscador said:


> Cider I up, landlord!
> 
> Looking forward to another excursion to Loughborough Junction.
> 
> May have to bring FoD with me.



Someone has to push the wheelbarrow!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2015)

You guys are missing out!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 4, 2015)

Just had a mulled cider or two. Very tasty.


----------



## Manter (Dec 4, 2015)

Ooh, mulled cider. 

We are planning on attending tomorrow, complete with toddler. We managed to avoid social services last time, let's see how we do


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 4, 2015)

Manter said:


> Ooh, mulled cider.
> 
> We are planning on attending tomorrow, complete with toddler. We managed to avoid social services last time, let's see how we do


I'm also planning on taking a toddler. To the Christmas market of course.  Cider incidental. 

With plans naturally subject to vagaries of naps and general preference to play with trains and not leave the house.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2015)

Little feature here:













The festive cider flows at the Cider Bar weekend opening, Loughborough Junction, 4th-6th December


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2015)

who's going today?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 5, 2015)

On my way for a half, wave if you see me!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> On my way for a half, wave if you see me!


it's not open yet! 5t3IIa seems to have made the same mistake!
ETA: no, wait, it SHOULD be open - it opened at 5 yesterday


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2015)

It's open!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2015)

i'm coming down!


----------



## mango5 (Dec 5, 2015)

5pm tomorrow, golightly will be celebrating another year of existence
Zoider up Sunday


----------



## Greebo (Dec 5, 2015)

VP and I aim to be there tomorrow.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 5, 2015)

Me and Buskie too!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 5, 2015)

somewhat recovered at this point. I would love to drop by  but  I have booked an appointment elsewhere.

if I'm still alive tomorrow I may drop in for a bit.


----------



## han (Dec 5, 2015)

Thanks for the pint, Landlord! That was lovely. I love the Apples & Pears and the Strawberry one.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

As my husband left for football this lunchtime, I ventured the suggestion that if he found himself at the cider bar post-match, he should bring me home some deloicious Rum Cask.  And lo:


----------



## han (Dec 6, 2015)

Upside down as well. Seems appropriate really


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

han said:


> Upside down as well. Seems appropriate really


Really? How funny.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks to everyone who's popped in for a pint, great to see you all  

Just realised when I posted the pint winners from my phone, they never appeared on here, so here they are again, picked scientifically by a dribbling baby hatter:



> zora
> buscador
> ViolentPanda
> bimble
> alsoknownas


----------



## bimble (Dec 6, 2015)

yay! I never win anything !  
Did pop in have a quick half of mulled last night - and lovely it was too. 
Because I'm new and a bit shy I didn't recognise any of you noisy people. Tonight is the last chance to collect my prize ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Dec 6, 2015)

still alive.  somewhat.  might stop by  for a quick pint or two   nothing major.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 6, 2015)

I stopped for one rum thing. It's that special type of strong cider that doesn't make you feel drunk, it makes you feel _unusual_. Very nice, thanks Brixton Hatter


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Thanks to everyone who's popped in for a pint, great to see you all
> 
> Just realised when I posted the pint winners from my phone, they never appeared on here, so here they are again, picked scientifically by a dribbling baby hatter:



Once baby hatter comes of age, I shall return the favour, and this dribbling old fart will by them a drink!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I stopped for one rum thing. It's that special type of strong cider that doesn't make you feel drunk, it makes you feel _unusual_. Very nice, thanks Brixton Hatter



Greebo got a couple of different rum cask strong beers last year (Innis & Gun) which had much the same effect, and smelled very much like my late foster-dad's home-made Chrimbo cake.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2015)

bimble said:


> yay! I never win anything !
> Did pop in have a quick half of mulled last night - and lovely it was too.
> Because I'm new and a bit shy I didn't recognise any of you noisy people. Tonight is the last chance to collect my prize ?



Yep, tonight is the last chance. If you see a beardy grey-haired fat bloke with a walking stick there, that'll probably be me.


----------



## bimble (Dec 6, 2015)

I'm very sad because not sure if I can make it to collect my winnings , unless really early.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 6, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> I stopped for one rum thing. It's that special type of strong cider that doesn't make you feel drunk, it makes you feel _unusual_. Very nice, thanks Brixton Hatter


I had a rum cask yesterday and now know what all the fuss is about [emoji4]

I may try and procure myself a box for Xmas...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 6, 2015)

Had a lovely pint of Guildford Dancing Juice, followed by a pint of Red Hen. Most excellent ciderage!


----------



## bimble (Dec 6, 2015)

ViolentPanda said:


> Had a lovely pint of Guildford Dancing Juice, followed by a pint of Red Hen. Most excellent ciderage!


I missed meeting you & Greebo  but did just now get to taste the rum cask


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2015)

DietCokeGirl said:


> On my way for a half, wave if you see me!



I think it was you I met yesterday?


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 6, 2015)

Another great selection of ciders from Brixton Hatter 

Couple of photos from yesterday:

Printmaking and card at the bar


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 6, 2015)

discobastard said:


> I may try and procure myself a box for Xmas...


I thought this too.

Brixton Hatter - which brewery does your rum cask hail from?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2015)

Seems I missed a lot of people yesterday, including 5t3IIa 
But it was still ace as I met alsoknownas & paulo for the first time and what a privilege it was.
I also met zora and tarannau but how great it was to see Badgers and kittyP  out and about
Thanks to Brixton Hatter for such good hospitality and boozes!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 7, 2015)

Mr Hatter thank you again for the excellant cider and lovely company in your establishment. If you do it again please do let us all know. I regret I wasn't organised enough to buy carry out.


----------



## han (Dec 7, 2015)

Yes it really is a wonderful thing. We loves the Platform Cider Bar!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 7, 2015)

Brixton Hatter, VP mentioned how we spent Sunday evening to some people on this estate today and they were impressed enough that they'd definitely want to turn up next time.


----------



## discobastard (Dec 9, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I thought this too.
> 
> Brixton Hatter - which brewery does your rum cask hail from?



Rum Cask Cider 7.5% | Millwhites | Somerset Cider | Craft Cider

20 litre boxes or sold in bottles! Can't order online tho [emoji53]


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2015)

discobastard said:


> Rum Cask Cider 7.5% | Millwhites | Somerset Cider | Craft Cider
> 
> 20 litre boxes or sold in bottles! Can't order online tho [emoji53]


boo!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 12, 2015)

A belated thanks to everyone who came to the cider bar!

It was great fun as usual and I'm really pleased it worked out, even in the depths of winter. I've only just recovered, to be honest   Brilliant to see many of you returning for the 2nd/3rd/4th time - the good comments mean a lot 

Great to meet ViolentPanda , bimble and a few new faces...

We hope to be back in the spring....when all the new cider (which is quietly fermenting away on farms across the country at present) will be ready!

x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 12, 2015)

spanglechick said:


> I thought this too.
> 
> Brixton Hatter - which brewery does your rum cask hail from?


As discobastard said, it's from Millwhites in Somerset - they also do the 'Apples & Pears' and the 'Hedge Layer' (or 'Head Slayer' as one inebriated punter described it!)

If you want some, let me know. Millwhites usually deliver to London each Weds/Thurs. I can get a trade price so it'll be cheaper than buying retail.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 12, 2015)

Also, someone left their scarf at the bar - on the Saturday I think. (Might have been where brixtonblade and co were sitting?) Let me know if you recognise it...


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 13, 2015)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also, someone left their scarf at the bar - on the Saturday I think. (Might have been where brixtonblade and co were sitting?) Let me know if you recognise it...



Not mine.  Will ask around though. 

Glad to hear you'll be going again in the new year!


----------



## brixtonblade (Dec 13, 2015)

Nope - not one of ours.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 31, 2017)

Delighted to announce the cider bar will be back very soon - and you're all invited!

We'll be open for the weekend from Friday 21 April - Sunday 23 April.

Free pints for 5 urbanites who post on this thread (picked at random by the grubby hands of Little Hatter) - just say "cider i up landlord".

Can't wait to do it all again.....would love to see you all.

I'll be back soon with more details - but in the meantime, opening hours and stuff here:
Return of the Cider-i…..Fri 21- Sun 23 April 2017

x


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2017)

I refuse to say cider i up landlord* as part of this viral marketing campaign 

*please note, having fulfilled the necessary conditions, this post counts towards the random draw


----------



## mango5 (Mar 31, 2017)

Yay! Hooray! Frabjous day! 
I'm happy to pay for my own pint, thanks landlord.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 31, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yay! Hooray! Frabjous day!
> I'm happy to pay for my own pint, thanks landlord.


Me too


----------



## mango5 (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm such a lightweight I won't manage more than two each day in any case. And the good Mr Hatter has a  very wallet-friendly tariff already


----------



## MrSki (Mar 31, 2017)

Cider I up Landlord. Don't know if I will be around to attend. Am getting made redundant & on Friday 7th & have to move out of where I am living the following day so don't have a clue where I might be but tis good news that you are back in town!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 31, 2017)

WOOHOO!

cider i up landlord

great news!

argh - checked diary - we're away camping.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Mar 31, 2017)

cider i up landlord. 

Shocked by an event actually happening on an actual weekend I'm not at work.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Mar 31, 2017)

Yes! Spring has finally properly sprung.
Cider I Up Landlord!


----------



## Maggot (Mar 31, 2017)

Cider I up Landlord

Excellent news!


----------



## Crispy (Mar 31, 2017)

Aw yis


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

MrSki said:


> Cider I up Landlord. Don't know if I will be around to attend. Am getting made redundant & on Friday 7th & have to move out of where I am living the following day so don't have a clue where I might be but tis good news that you are back in town!!!!


Cheers. 

Redundancy Solidarity Pints will be available.

If you find yourself a long way from SW9 at your new place, we'll send out the Official Cider Bar Helicopter to pick you up


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> WOOHOO!
> 
> cider i up landlord
> 
> ...


Should be open again in May as well - third weekend I think - 19-21 May (tbc)


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 1, 2017)

Congratulations! And cider i up, landlord.


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice one!
Happy to come buy a pint or two, I got a free one previously and it were much appreciated


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 1, 2017)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I refuse to say cider i up landlord* as part of this viral marketing campaign
> 
> *please note, having fulfilled the necessary conditions, this post counts towards the random draw


I have no such queasy moral complications to temper me - _cider i the hell up landlord!_

zora discobastard mango5 Rebelda


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Also, someone left their scarf at the bar - on the Saturday I think. (Might have been where brixtonblade and co were sitting?) Let me know if you recognise it...


 I think that might be mine!  Is it warming a pump line, or mopping up slops now, or something?


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 1, 2017)

That's my birthday weekend! Cider I up landlord


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll be down for pint on the Sunday I reckon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> That's my birthday weekend! Cider I up landlord


Bingo bango


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

alsoknownas said:


> I think that might be mine!  Is it warming a pump line, or mopping up slops now, or something?


I think I've still got it somewhere! I'll have a look...

Hopefully it won't be scarf weather later in April though...instead, you could tie it round your head Rambo-style after a few pints


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 1, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I think I've still got it somewhere! I'll have a look...
> 
> Hopefully it won't be scarf weather later in April though...instead, you could tie it round your head Rambo-style after a few pints


Don't worry too much.  I can't have been that attached to it, can I?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2017)

I'll buy my own pint, and drink one in memory of Greebo too. 

I've let the cider aficionados on the estate know about the imminent re-emergence, too.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

mango5 said:


> And the good Mr Hatter has a very wallet-friendly tariff already


I should be able to keep it to £3.50 a pint - which might allow me to make another tall claim: "cheapest bar in Brixton" ??!?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 1, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll buy my own pint, and drink one in memory of Greebo too.
> 
> I've let the cider aficionados on the estate know about the imminent re-emergence, too.


Greebo was one of our best customers. She grasped the opportunity full-heartedly. I ran out of bottles one day so she turned up with a load of water-tight tupperware boxes for me to fill up with cider and take home - legend.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Greebo was one of our best customers. She grasped the opportunity full-heartedly. I ran out of bottles one day so she turned up with a load of water-tight tupperware boxes for me to fill up with cider and take home - legend.



She loved good cider, good ale and good (i.e. mostly continental) lager, and loved both the idea of the cider bar AND the reality of it.  Also inspired her to buy me - as part of my birthday present in 2016 - a mixed case of Worley's cider after sampling some (the Red Hen?) in December!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 1, 2017)

Cider I up landlord! 
Looking forward to it already
hope to visit you on the saturday. x


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 2, 2017)

Very happy about this. Hope to see some of you there!


----------



## han (Apr 2, 2017)

Woohoo! 
Cider i up, Landlord! 
See you on Friday or Sunday! XxX


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 3, 2017)

Oooh will uou have the prosecco cider back? Well fancy another bottle of that. Or 2.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 3, 2017)

Any chance of a passing local mod changing the date in the thread title please editor?
Fri 21- Sun 23 April


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 6, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oooh will uou have the prosecco cider back? Well fancy another bottle of that. Or 2.



Reminds me of Greebo buying up about half a dozen bottles of the mulling cider that was on offer.


----------



## kittyP (Apr 6, 2017)

Woo hoo! "cider i up landlord"


----------



## Twattor (Apr 6, 2017)

Cider i up, but can i put in a request for fibrous snacks please? Any fibre will do. helps with the binding.


----------



## alsoknownas (Apr 7, 2017)

Yikes!  I'm stomping in Devon that weekend (probably won't go thirsty!).  Cider I down Landlord, I'm afraid .  Will pitch up at the next one .


----------



## lordnoise (Apr 7, 2017)

Cider i up landlord!

Any chance of any of Rogers stuff ?

Wilkins Cider - the home of Somerset cider

From deepest darkest Somerset with proper 'silage' notes lol. I try and have a polypin going at home throughout the year (works out at £2.00 per pint). I had to put the current one on its back and allow the co2 out as it had started to ferment again due to the recent warm weather!!!


----------



## mellifluous lady (Apr 19, 2017)

getting closer now! can't wait to sample some of the cider Brixton Hatter has to offer this time


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2017)

I'll post something up on Buzz tomorrow, FB it up like a pro and tweet it out to 24k followers.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 19, 2017)

ooh ooh - we've cancelled our camping this weekend so maybe we can come down after all.  Babysitter I up!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi all, sorry for being away for a while, been really busy. The good news is we have some great new ciders for you to try plus some old favourites, as well as local beers etc. Opening from Friday at 5pm.

Thanks for getting involved and cidering yourselves up, little hatter will draw the free pints tomorrow!

x


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Oooh will uou have the prosecco cider back? Well fancy another bottle of that. Or 2.


Yeah sort of - I have a new one in the same style called 'Applesecco'. 

Might be able to get the old stuff back for next time in May, they are still making it, so fingers crossed...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

lordnoise said:


> Cider i up landlord!
> 
> Any chance of any of Rogers stuff ?
> 
> ...


Thanks - yes I like the Wilkins stuff - will aim to get it in for May


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 19, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll post something up on Buzz tomorrow, FB it up like a pro and tweet it out to 24k followers.


marvellous, much appreciated.


----------



## KatyF (Apr 20, 2017)

Am I too late to add my Cider I Up Landlord? Can't wait to pop down on Friday.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2017)

editor said:


> I'll post something up on Buzz tomorrow, FB it up like a pro and tweet it out to 24k followers.


not sure 24,000 will fit into a converted cottage...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 20, 2017)

friendofdorothy said:


> not sure 24,000 will fit into a converted cottage...



I think I see what you did there!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

Ok, Little Hatter is drawing the free pints now, it's way past his bedtime, and he's struggling with the concept of "random", but here goes...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

MrSki is the first winner!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

And gaijingirl - a free pint!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

Rebelda - a free pint!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

isvicthere? - a free pint!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 20, 2017)

And finally 19sixtysix - a pint is yours.

Well done all. Report to the bar for your beverage of choice at any time this weekend


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 20, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> isvicthere? - a free pint!



Great! Might make it down tomorrow, but failing that, Saturday for sure.


----------



## MrSki (Apr 20, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> MrSki is the first winner!


 If only the rest of my life was as lucky as the cider bar draw. Third time now!


----------



## Rebelda (Apr 20, 2017)

Oooh  remind me what time you start tomorrow and finish Sunday? Not that I'm coming with a tent or anything


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2017)

I can't drink atm cos I'm on antibiotics. 

I am seriously tempted to stop taking them a day early so I can get some cider action on Sunday.


----------



## SpamMisery (Apr 20, 2017)

Even nhs.uk says drinking alcohol is fine on antibiotics. Crack on Maggot


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 20, 2017)

I dont think I'm going to be able to make it....  got a rare trip to the football Saturday so getting out on Friday or Sunday is going to be hard.  Might be able to stagger in after the game on Saturday.


----------



## Maggot (Apr 20, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> Even nhs.uk says drinking alcohol is fine on antibiotics. Crack on Maggot


Not with metronizadole.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 21, 2017)

omigosh!  Thank you!


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 21, 2017)

Dunno when everyone else is going but we were thinking of Sat afternoon and taking the kids.  It would be nice to see a few familiar faces if anyone else we know is around.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 21, 2017)

gaijingirl said:


> Dunno when everyone else is going but we were thinking of Sat afternoon and taking the kids.  It would be nice to see a few familiar faces if anyone else we know is around.


I might attempt to bring my mother


----------



## isvicthere? (Apr 21, 2017)

Aiming for early doors Saturday. A nice few pints of apple plus after yoga.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

Getting started. 

Had a delightful tasting session and now settling down with a rum cask to consider my options.

As well as some of the old classics there is a fine crop of new comers.

The blood orange is right up there for you sweet fans. Plesently sweet tipple without crossing over into sickly.

Elderflower cider follows it up as an absolutely delicious medium sweet that I could drink all night.

Greebo's talking juice is a fine easy to drink all round medium that will have you raising many a glass.

The Reined Des Haives is a continental shocker. It hits with a hard lemon punch and leaves a deep tannin resonance. 

The stoke red is the RDHs little brother. Not quite as full on but sharing plenty of family traits.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

Decided to follow up with a pint of Greebo's. 

This is a cider that remembers what people enjoy about a nice glass of apple juice. A nice mix of tartness, apple sweetness and refreshing to quaff.  The fact it is hiding a 6.5% cosh behind it's back is something that will catch many by supprise after being lured in by its affable composure.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

Things continue with a pint of elderflower cider.  

I have found my new alcopop god. 

People bandy around the term alcopop like it was a bad thing.  How far from the truth they could be. Sometimes you just want to indulge yourself with a drink that has all the naughty sweetness of our favourite soft drinks combined with the kick of alcohol.

Previously I would indulge this desire with something like the rekorderlig with strawberry and lime.  A delicious mix of sweet sour and oblivoin.

Elderflower cider reminds me of corinthians 13:11
When I was a child, I spake as a child, I understood as a child, I thought as a child: but when I became a man, I put away childish things.

I have put away the childish alcopops of the past.  Here and now i drink a man's alcopop.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2017)

Greebo's Talking Juice


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Greebo's Talking Juice


It was the first cider that ever liked me back.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

I pace myself somewhat with a half of Iford. A medium dry with a light clean taste with a decent touch of sweetness. 

It has an deceptable mild front that is a trojan horse filled to bursting with a tannin after taste.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

My teapot dry mouth craves more.

It's cry will be answer by my first can of the night. Elk. A Swedish brew with a blackberry boost.

It is a fizzy explosion on the tounge.  It reminds me somewhat of refreshers.

It is a plesent sweet fizzy drink. 

Served over ice on a hot summers afternoon I would probably compare it to pure ambrosia.  

But now I have been spoilt. Compared to elderberry cider this is a rude unsubtle brew.
It has its charms but it is writ in neon sugar rather than  subtle sweetness.


----------



## TruXta (Apr 21, 2017)

Top tasting notes Shippy


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2017)

Having a pint of Greebo Juice in her memory.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

I plough on and partake of the pear o'duddas 

A delightful perry that balances sweetness with a bramley apple edge that pulls us back into a nice easy to drink that is on the sweet ens of a medium. 

A superb lubricant that partners excellently with plesent company.


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 21, 2017)

Another pint o greebo. Smooth.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 21, 2017)

Yay! Thanks eversomuch Brixton Hatter mellifluous lady. Lovely to properly chat to Maharani for a bit too


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Another pint o greebo. Smooth.



Good to meet you mate. Had to go home due to being shitfaced!


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2017)

mango5 said:


> Yay! Thanks eversomuch Brixton Hatter mellifluous lady. Lovely to properly chat to Maharani for a bit too



How did I miss Maharani ?


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2017)

And thanks to Brixton Hatter for running down the road to return my wallet!


----------



## mango5 (Apr 21, 2017)

Fingers said:


> How did I miss Maharani ?


She was outside with the cool kids... and Boycey


----------



## Fingers (Apr 21, 2017)

mango5 said:


> She was outside with the cool kids... and Boycey



I was! But I left at about 10pm


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2017)

Only dropped by for one.Just finished. Good to meet fellow Urbanites. 

Great cider.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 22, 2017)

It is ludicrously drinkable. I'm not keen on cider but their supplies are so different from the generally available stuff. And very wallet-friendly. Mind you, I had less than 2 pints yesterday and felt it this morning. 

Back later


----------



## mango5 (Apr 22, 2017)

What kind of monster supplies cider in a 2 litre bottle with a sipping lid?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2017)

This afternoon


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This afternoon View attachment 105013 View attachment 105014



Love the way that "Lager" features in such small letters! 

Couldn't come down last night as I have an ear blockage which, through judicious application of olive oil and repeated syringes full of saline, has cleared!  Hopefully be down about 5.30-6pm.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 22, 2017)

Heading over there now,  say Hi if you spot a short-arse artifical redhead


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2017)

mango5 said:


> View attachment 105010
> What kind of monster supplies cider in a 2 litre bottle with a sipping lid?



A kind and noble monster who wants to prevent you getting a headache tomorrow morning?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Heading over there now,  say Hi if you spot a short-arse artifical redhead



Damn, was hoping post #666 was going to be more...Devilish!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 22, 2017)

You've obviously never seen me drunk, ViolentPanda .


----------



## bimble (Apr 22, 2017)

i'm going to come down later for at least a pint of Greebo.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 22, 2017)

DietCokeGirl said:


> You've obviously never seen me drunk, ViolentPanda .


----------



## MrSki (Apr 22, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Cheers.
> 
> Redundancy Solidarity Pints will be available.
> 
> If you find yourself a long way from SW9 at your new place, we'll send out the Official Cider Bar Helicopter to pick you up


I am afraid I am stuck in Dorset looking after my mum who has thankfully just come out of hospital. Will need the helicopter to come else Brixton Hatter please donate my winning draw pint to a deserving cause. Hopefully make it in May. Enjoy your ciders everyone.


----------



## mango5 (Apr 23, 2017)

Yesterday afternoon was fun. Fab to see ex-london ex-U75 folk too. Sorry not to stay longer... Family duties.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 23, 2017)

Popped along yesterday evening.  A big *THANK YOU!!!!!* to Brixton Hatter for being an excellent host, and for his kindness with his "Greebo's Talking Juice" cider, the profits from which he's donating to one of Ann's favourite Brixton charities - Brixton Kitchen.

BTW, just 3 pints of the talking juice over 3 hours, and I was reeling all the way from Loughborough Junction to Tulse Hill.  That's both a comment on the strength of the cider (6.5%) and the fact that I barely drink any more! 

E2A.  Was also great to have a long chinwag with Gramsci and bimble !!!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 23, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Popped along yesterday evening.  A big *THANK YOU!!!!!* to Brixton Hatter for being an excellent host, and for his kindness with his "Greebo's Talking Juice" cider, the profits from which he's donating to one of Ann's favourite Brixton charities - Brixton Kitchen.
> 
> BTW, just 3 pints of the talking juice over 3 hours, and I was reeling all the way from Loughborough Junction to Tulse Hill.  That's both a comment on the strength of the cider (6.5%) and the fact that I barely drink any more!
> 
> E2A.  Was also great to have a long chinwag with Gramsci and bimble !!!



Good to see u and bimble.

Another great evening courtesy of Brixton Hatter


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2017)

MrSki said:


> I am afraid I am stuck in Dorset looking after my mum who has thankfully just come out of hospital. Will need the helicopter to come else Brixton Hatter please donate my winning draw pint to a deserving cause. Hopefully make it in May. Enjoy your ciders everyone.


you're welcome to redeem it when we're back in May


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 24, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> you're welcome to redeem it when we're back in May



"...back in May".  Music to my ears!!!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2017)

A great weekend, thanks to everyone for coming and drinking and getting involved. 

I want people to taste some new stuff, enjoy it and try something different. Something you can't get in shops, supermarkets and normal pubs. If it was the same as a normal pub, there would be no point doing it. I love it that you all took it in the spirit that was intended and tried something new and tickled yer tastebuds.

I was also pleased that, with ViolentPanda 's agreement, we named one of our ciders after Greebo, with all the profits going to her charity of choice, Brixton Soup Kitchen. I'm still doing the maths, but you lot drunk every drop of "Greebo's Talking Juice", so I've reckon we raised at least £60 for the soup kitchen, plus donations. 

More to come...open again 19-21 May...watch this space!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 24, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Getting started.
> 
> Had a delightful tasting session and now settling down with a rum cask to consider my options.
> 
> ...


I'd hereby like to award Shippy the first ever *Lifetime Membership of the Platform Cider Bar* - for this, and subsequent posts.

It's kind of like getting the Keys to the City (but there's no way you're getting the keys to the cellar  ) 

A free pint for you next time we're open - plus my eternal gratitude


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 24, 2017)

I have never before and probably never shall again receive an honour that so deeply touches my heart.




and liver


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 25, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Greebo's Talking Juice



Shippy was right about the "6.5% cosh behind its back", too!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 11, 2017)

Hello all, just a quick note to say the bar will be open again next weekend, Friday 19 May - Sunday 21 May.

Friday 19 May: 5pm - 11pm
Saturday 20 May: 1pm - 11pm
Sunday 21 May: 3pm - 10pm

Facebook event here: 

I'll be re-running the "5 free pints" competition, so if you've entered before I'll automatically include your name in the draw for the next one. If you haven't already entered and you want to, just post on this thread and say "cider i up landlord" 

Also I've now done the maths and I'm really pleased to say we raised £69.46 for Brixton Soup Kitchen through the sale of the "Greebo's Talking Juice" cider, plus your various donations. Thank you all for buying, drinking and donating. x


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 11, 2017)

And I'll be missing this one as well.


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2017)

Cider I up landlord


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 12, 2017)

I must admit I passed by everyone when this was on in April.  But was way too shy to get involved.  
It was fun trying to work out which urban peep was which.  You all looked like you were having a fab time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

xsunnysuex said:


> I must admit I passed by everyone when this was on in April.  But was way too shy to get involved.
> It was fun trying to work out which urban peep was which.  You all looked like you were having a fab time.


Feel free to say hello next time, would be good to meet you and introduce you to others


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 17, 2017)

editor or a passing mod, please could you update thread title to "Fri 19 to Sun 21 May" please? Many thanks! 

E2A - cheers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

Back again at the watering hole after a long day at the education mill.

To seal my decent to the dark side I chose Pagan. 
Pagan is a 5% medium but medium is the last word I'd use to describe it. It has a large shape explosion of taste that transforms into bitter notes. I'm not sure of the name of this old god but I leave assured that it required blood sacrifice. Not one I'd buy a pint of but I would grab a half as a wake me up when things started to blur.

To escape the dark clutches of the Pagan I turn to summery Seville oranges and the 4% sweet Marmalade. This drink is true to its name and does its job admirably. It almost makes me forget I don't particularly like oranges.  While I don't think I'd go back for more I would certainly recommend it to someone looking for a new kind of sweet.

Onwards to the Disco Dudda.   Duddas  Tun Cider has done it again with this 5.3% medium.  This is a fantastically drinkable cider. It opens with a big sour bramley punch which quickly mellows into a light  sweetness leaving you refreshed and eager top quaff again. And again. And agaaiinn... an..d.. 

My eye is drawn to what appears to be a clise up of Mick Hucknall being tazered.  This is Aparently the mascot to the 4% medium Chilli Ginger. This cloudy brew looks like (lashings of) ginger beer and tastes rather like the cider has had a shot of ginger cordial added to the glass. It doesn't quite need a scoville rating but there is a faint hint of pepper in the after taste.

To finish off the first round of tasting I go for the Kingston Redstreak. This 7% medium is a plesent all rounder. It is fruity while remaining quite clean tasting. A dry tannin edged after taste that isn't overpowering.  If your not sure where to start or finish this is a fine choice to please almost any palate.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

Once again I make a pilgrimage to my metaphorical  ancestoral home.  Rum Cask.

It explodes on my tounge like a presure  washer filled with refeshers.  For a still cider it makes belive in the existence of bubbles

After the initial blast a big rolling changing taste fills my mouth. 

It is kinda like the older rougher sibling of the Disco Duddas. 

Still an old friend.


----------



## TruXta (May 19, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Once again I make a pilgrimage to my metaphorical  ancestoral home.  Rum Cask.
> 
> It explodes on my tounge like a presure  washer filled with refeshers.  For a still cider it makes belive in the existence of bubbles
> 
> ...


You should get into writing for drinkers' magazines, Shippy. I'm not a big cider drinker but I fancy one now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

Had a try of the applesecco.  A 6% wine-a-like.

It maintains a nice light apple front end with a light demisec dryness on the aftertaste.

For £10 a bottle it is a nice choice for something a little diffrent.

Kinda makes me think someone accidently dropped some champaign yest into a bottle of appletize. In a nice way.


----------



## mango5 (May 19, 2017)

I've just escaped my own education mill Shippou-Sensei you had better not have drunk the place dry before I get there.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

In a effort to manage a balance between dry and sweet I go for the Abrahalls dry. This is a ninja cider.  It's a deadly 6.5% but it dances over the tounge leaving only a faint hint of tannin to indicate its passing.  Even the most stalwart samurai find themselves mysteriously colapsing when this brew is around.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

mango5 said:


> I've just escaped my own education mill Shippou-Sensei you had better not have drunk the place dry before I get there.



I make no promises.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

TruXta said:


> You should get into writing for drinkers' magazines, Shippy. I'm not a big cider drinker but I fancy one now.



They do say write what you know.


Know and love in this case.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

Given the wide selection I am feeling a little lost. To make my choice thematic I go for the 5.5% medium Lost Orchard. 

This woody coloured tipple smacks me with a citric start that rolls over quickly into a hard brewed tea tannin taste.  

It has a almost fizzy impact but the rich dry tannin flavour quickly wicks away that initial moisture.


I pair this selection with the bad boy appeal of the Scoundrel. This medium cider is smuggling a weighty 6.5%  and is also avaliable in dry.
This cider is bright and refreshing reminding me very much of a citron presse. 

It's fighting power really does make this one a secret lemonade drinker.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

Dropped in for one. Good to see fellow urbanites. As before Shippou-Sensei  excels at his his reviews of ciders on tap.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

I started Pagan but the church was right as it was a gateway to Lucifer.  This is a 6.66% dry but unsurprisingly it lords it up at being light.  It has citric start and tends to tannin rather like the lost orchard but instead of going all out  it is a master of subtleties and temptation. 
 Beware this brew as it will lead you into evil.


----------



## twistedAM (May 19, 2017)

Is there such a thing as as session cider? Something between 4 and 4.5%?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Dropped in for one. Good to see fellow urbanites. As before Shippou-Sensei  excels at his his reviews of ciders on tap.



Just the one?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

I managed a sample off the secret menu.  

The one tree hill cider.  A cider donated by a local manufacturer   while initially it seemed an average cider as it warmed in my hands a transformation occurred.   What was.once a decent cider started to leak flavour after flavor. A song of apples entered a malic harmony. 
Delicious.  Best served in hand.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just the one?



Behaving myself.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Behaving myself.



I'll be popping down tomorrow, early evening, after chatting with my mates on Atlantic Rd (Brixton Arise! Doing stuff about housing and social cleansing in Brixton outside the carpet shop).


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 19, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I managed a sample off the secret menu.
> 
> The one tree hill cider.  A cider donated by a local manufacturer   while initially it seemed an average cider as it warmed in my hands a transformation occurred.   What was.once a decent cider started to leak flavour after flavor. A song of apples entered a malic harmony.
> Delicious.  Best served in hand.



And the above is exactly why I hate "keg" cider like Strongbow that's chilled by the pump - stops you tasting how rancid the 'orrible stuff is!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

As our beloved landlord calls time I nip in to claim some stocks. I also take the opera unity to sample the Naughty Horsey. This cider surgar is a 7% dry. Unlike most others it starts with a feint leaving a mild first impression but follows things up with a decent dry after taste.  A great dry cider for people who feel the bolder brews are overwhelming.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2017)

I finish the night with a pint of elderflower duddans tun.  

It reminds me why I crowned it queen of easy drinks.

All hail the Empress.

Sophisticated with a sweet wink.


----------



## Gramsci (May 19, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'll be popping down tomorrow, early evening, after chatting with my mates on Atlantic Rd (Brixton Arise! Doing stuff about housing and social cleansing in Brixton outside the carpet shop).



Unfortunately I have other plans for Saturday.


----------



## twistedAM (May 20, 2017)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I finish the night with a pint of elderflower duddans tun.
> 
> It reminds me why I crowned it queen of easy drinks.
> 
> ...



Sounds good..looked it up and it's 4% which is within my tolerance range.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone for a cracking night - had fun. Thanks for coming and getting involved. 

Shippy has talked himself into a job as official Pommelier or something. Future menus will have to have a "Shippy says...." description alongside each drink...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2017)

twistedAM said:


> Is there such a thing as as session cider? Something between 4 and 4.5%?


Yep, we have a few like this...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 20, 2017)

Little Hatter has just picked the free pints - really sorry for not doing this yesterday (was really busy and a bit late opening.)

Winners are:

ska invita
19sixtysix
isvicthere?
alsoknownas
Rebelda

I think one or two of you may have been there last night so apols for not posting this before. If you can't make it back to the bar this weekend, I'm more than happy to deliver a cider to you locally after the weekend. Or you could donate it to a mate....

Opening at 1pm today x


----------



## Gramsci (May 20, 2017)

One afternoon pint of Hatters excellent selection of ciders.


----------



## Twattor (May 20, 2017)

Cracking ciders, hatter. That ginger chilli thing could replace the strawberry one as the new official danger juice.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 20, 2017)

I was deeply tempted to join today's festivities  but my take away cider instilled a deep lazy Ness.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 20, 2017)

Got down for the first time this year... Just as good as I remember it, top work BH!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 21, 2017)

Another great day/night, thanks to all you thirsty drinkers!

Good to see MrSki return and all the rest of you.

Twattor was that your mate who was demanding "a really dirty filthy cider, something that's gonna make me shit myself"?


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 21, 2017)

Sorry for missing this, this weekend.  I've got a real craving to get pissed at the moment, so I'm staying away from sources of temptation.


----------



## mango5 (May 21, 2017)

Cripes all over by 6pm today... Y'all drunk em dry! No evening sunshine cider for me (just a cheeky half squeezed from the box by our genial host). Well done!


----------



## brixtonblade (May 21, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Another great day/night, thanks to all you thirsty drinkers!
> 
> Good to see MrSki return and all the rest of you.
> 
> Twattor was that your mate who was demanding "a really dirty filthy cider, something that's gonna make me shit myself"?


I think that was my mate. 

Or maybe there's more than one of us with friends who like drinking pantshitter cider


----------



## MrSki (May 21, 2017)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Another great day/night, thanks to all you thirsty drinkers!
> 
> Good to see MrSki return and all the rest of you.
> 
> Twattor was that your mate who was demanding "a really dirty filthy cider, something that's gonna make me shit myself"?


Thanks for putting on another great show of ciders.


----------



## drachir (May 21, 2017)

Great afternoon yesterday! Suffering today, though.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 26, 2017)

That was so good. Well done Brixton Hatter! When is the next one?


----------

